# تصفية جسدية على اساس الهوية الايمانية : الإغتيالات المقدسة



## ElectericCurrent (22 فبراير 2017)

التصفية الجسدية - والاغتيال البدنى  إذا  ما تم تنفيذه   ضد  الآمنين الابرياء المدنين العزل  الغافلين 
لا تبرره الا تنظيرات دينية شيطانية  ونصوص خبيثة  مصدرها الشيطان 
نتطرق   الى   قضايا عنصرية لا اخلاقية     
نقرأ من العربية نت  مايلي

القاهرة -أشرف عبدالحميد
تفاصيل مرعبة عاشتها السيدة نبيلة فوزي، المقيمة في شارع سلمان الفارسي بالعريش في شمال سيناء بمصر، في الساعات الأخيرة من مساء الثلاثاء والأولى من صباح الأربعاء، حيث قتل زوجها وابنها أمام أعينها، وتم إحراق جثتيهما ومحتويات منزلهم من جانب مسلحين مجهولين ينتمون لتنظيم " داعش سيناء".
التفاصيل التي تكشفها لـ"العربية.نت" إحدى أفراد الأسرة - طلبت عدم ذكر اسمها - تقول إنه في تمام الساعة العاشرة والنصف من مساء أمس الثلاثاء، سمعت السيدة نبيلة طرقات مزعجة على باب منزلهم المتواضع، فرفضت الاستجابة للطارق، ونادت على ابنها مدحت (45 عاماً) ليقوم هو بمحاولة معرفة هويته، خاصة أن الزوج سعد حكيم حنا، مسن ويعاني من ضعف السمع ولا يقوى على الحركة.
وتضيف: قام الابن مدحت بفتح الباب ليفاجئه 3 مسلحين ملثمين بلكمة قوية أسقطته أرضاً، وعندما حاول النهوض لمواجهتهم عاجلوه بإطلاق الرصاص على رأسه، فلقي مصرعه في الحال، وهنا صرخت الأم وحاولت الاستغاثة بالجيران، لكن المسلحين منعوها من الخروج، وأغلقوا الباب عليها، ثم بحثوا عن رجال آخرين في المنزل ليجدوا الزوج المسن فعاجلوه بطلقات في رأسه ليسقط صريعاً في الحال.
وتقول قريبة الأسرة إن  الجناة سرقوا الأموال التي كانت في المنزل وكافة الأجهزة الموجودة، وأخرجوا الأم ثم قاموا بإحراق المنزل وبه الجثتان حتى تفحمتا تماماً، كما تفحم المنزل ومحتوياته، مضيفة أن الأم سارعت للذهاب لقسم الشرطة وإبلاغهم بتفاصيل الحادث، ثم انتقلت للإقامة عند شقيقتها في شارع آخر مجاور لمنزلها بالعريش.
وتضيف أن عناصر "داعش سيناء" قتلوا خلال أسبوع واحد 4 أقباط آخرين، بخلاف سعد حكيم حنا وابنه مدحت، حيث قتلوا قبل يومين شاباً يدعى هاني بنفس الشارع الذي يقيمون به، وسرقوا ونهبوا محتويات محله التجاري بعد قتله، كما قتلوا محاسباً ومدرساً وتاجراً يدعى جمال توفيق جرجس (50 سنة) يمتلك محلاً لبيع الأحذية.
وكان طبيب قبطي يدعى بهجب مينا وليم زاخر قد لقي مصرعه بمدينة العريش قبل أيام أيضاً، حيث أطلق مسلحون ينتمون لـ"داعش" سيناء النار عليه أثناء استقلاله سيارته فلقي مصرعه على الفور وتم نقل جثمانه إلى مستشفى العريش العام.
يذكر أن تنظيم "داعش" بث تسجيلاً مصوراً يهدد فيه المسيحيين في مصر، وعرض ما قال إنها الرسالة الأخيرة للانتحاري المسؤول عن تفجير الكنيسةالبطرسية في القاهرة في ديسمبر، والذي راح ضحيته العشرات.
وهدد أحد جنود "داعش" في التسجيل المصور المسيحيين في مصر متوعداً بعمليات ضدهم على غرار تفجير الكنيسة.


المصدر  * إضغط  من هنا من فضلك*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 فبراير 2017)

*لأقباط المسيحيون اقليات تحت الحصار والخطف والقتل فى سيناء
عادت حالة الهلع للأقباط بالعريش بعد ظاهرة استهدافهم بعمليات اغتيالات فى رفح والعريش فى سيناء الشمالية على يد التنظيمات الإرهابية الدينية الى أكثر من 13 حالة منها 6 حالات منذ بدء فبراير 2017
حيث تم سابقا وحاليا هجرة الكثيرون من تلك المناطق والباقى المتواجد لا يستطيع الخروج بعد الخامسة مساء ويخشون على أبنائهم من الذهاب للمدراس والبعض اضطر لغلق محلاته لشعوره بأنه مراقب ومستهدف اغتياله خصوصا بعد تهديدات أمس والتى نشرت على شريط فيديو
كما أنه أصبح الأمن يحتمى داخل كمائنه على منافذ الطرق ولا يحمى المدنية من الداخل مما جعل الإرهابيين مسيطرين داخل المدينة يمارسون القتل والخطف بدون رادع بعدما عجزت بعض محاولاتهم فى استهداف الشرطة والجيش مما جعل المسيحيون هدف سهل المنال لهم
حيث وجد الأقباط أنفسهم بين نارين وهما الحفاظ على أرواح عائلاتهم وأطفالهم الذين يعيشون فى حالة رعب وخوف تام ، وبين البحث عن مأوى للسكن ومصدر الرزق فى أماكن أخرى جديدة لا يعرفون عنها أى شيء ، حيث هاجرت أكثر من 127 أسرة منذ بدء التهديدات
بخلاف حالات الخطف التى ابتدأت معهم فأول ضحايا الخطف كان التاجر القبطي سامح لطفي عوض الله، 46عاما حيث خطفوه الى قرية الجورة جنوب مدينة الشيخ زويد شرقي العريش وهرب من خاطفيه بصعوبة بعد أن حاول خاطفيه استرجاعه من يد احد الشيوخ المحليين الذى احتمى به اثناء هروبه
كما جرت فى 2014 عملية الخطف المشهورة للطبيب / وديع رمسيس، صاحب إحدى المستشفيات الخاصة بالعريش، جرى اختطافه بعدما أطلق مجهولون على سيارته الرصاص، وأصيب في ذراعه، وتم اقتياده لمكان غير معلوم، ثم دفع مبلغ قيمته مليون ونصف المليون واطلق سراحه
وأيضا تم خطف تاجر أسمنت / جمال شنودة من أمام محل عمله، وطالب الخاطفون حينها 10 مليون جنيه، أو ذبحه، ، ودفع مبلغ 300 ألف جنيه ، وماتت والته حزنا عليه أثناء خطفه
وأيضا تم خطف / شنودة رياض صاحب مزرعة على طريق مطار العريش الدولي، وتم إرجاعه بعد دفع الفدية التي زادت قيمتها عن نصف مليون جنيه محملا برسالة تهديد أخرى لأقباط العريش بتركها
وأيضا خطف التاجر/ مينا متري، وهو صاحب محل أدوات صحية بشارع أسيوط، وعاد بعد دفع الفدية
اما عمليات التصفية والقتل فهى تعدت 13 حالة كالآتى
*الحالة الأولى - 6/7/ 2013- قتل القس / مينا عبود شاروبين ( 39 عاما ) كاهن كنيسة مارمينا، بحي المساعيد غرب مدينة العريش برصاص الأسلحة الآلية ، حيث أن القس رفض التوقف بسيارته ماركة “دايو” (تحمل لوحة معدنية ر ع د 965)، فاستدارت سيارة الجناة بيضاء اللون موديل “فيرنا”، وأطلق الجناة الملثمون النار على الضحية فأصابوه وتوقفت سيارته. ثم نزلوا إليه وسحبوه عنوة إلى خارج السيارة وأعادوا إطلاق النار عليه مجهزين عليه تماماً. ثم استقل أحدهم سيارة المجني عليه وفر بها إلى الطريق الأسفلتي المتجه إلى منطقة “السبيل” حيث وجدت السيارة لاحقاً مغروزة في الرمال، في حين فرت سيارة الجناة من طريق آخر.
*الحالة الثانية- 11/7/2013 - قتل / مجدي لمعي (59 عاما) وفصلت رأسه عن جسده بعد فشل المساومة عليه بعد خطفه ، حيث اختطف أثناء عودته من محله التجاري قبل مقتله بأسبوع، يوم 5/7/2013 ، من أمام منزله في قلب مدينة الشيخ زويد حيث كانت هناك مساومات من قبل من ادعوا أنهم وسطاء بين الخاطفين والكنيسة للحصول على فدية مالية تم تقليصها بعد التفاوض إلى 250 ألف جنيه
الحالة الثالثة - 1/9/2013 - قتل / هاني سمير (37 عاما ) تاجر أدوات صحية، رميا بالرصاص من قِبل ثلاثة أشخاص ملثمين كانوا يستقلون دراجة بخارية، حيث أصيب بـ3 طلقات نارية واحدة بالرأس وطلقتين بالجنب، فلقى مصرعه فى الحال بالعريش، وقد تُركت معه رسالة تهديد لكل أقباط العريش بالرحيل أو الذبح
*الحالة الرابعة – يناير 2015 – قتل / نبيل محروس بالسلاح الآلى داخل منزله وفى غرفة نومه أمام أولاده وزوجته وقالوا موتناك يا كافر
كما جرت يوم 12/2/2015 - محاولة قتل/عبد الشهيد توفيق بمنزله بحي السمران بالعريش حيث اقتحم حوالي 15 ملثما، مجهولي الهوية بالعريش منزله ،وأنقذت حياته بأعجوبة حيث هرب هو وعائلته وانتقم الملثمون منهم بحرق منزلهم وجعله رمادا
*الحالة الخامسة – فبراير 2015 - قتل / وليام ميشيل فرج صاحب محل سن سكاكين، وذلك أمام المحل الخاص به بمنطقة سوق السمك بالعريش
*الحالة السادسة – 2/ 5 / 2016 - قتل / مساك نصرالله (57عاما ) موظف بمديرية الصحة بشمال سيناء كان يستقل سيارة العمل مع زملائه عندما أوقفهم الإرهابيون وسألوا هل يوجد كفار نصارى بالسيارة فرد زملائه بأنهم كلهم مسلمين واشاروا لمساك ان يصمت ولا يقول انه مسيحي ..
ولكنه رفض وأعلن انه مسيحي فانزلوه من السيارة قائلين أنت لا تستحق أن تعيش فأنت كافر وتم قتله بأحد عشر رصاصة اخترقت جسده
*الحالة السابعة – 29/6/2016- قتل / القس رفائيل موسى (46 عاما) اطلق شخص مجهول النار عليه وأصابه في رأسه بعد مغادرته كنيسة حيث كان يحضر فيها قداسا فقد كانوا يتابعون تحركاته وأطلقوا النار عليه بمجرد نزوله من سيارته
*الحالة الثامنة- 30/1/2017- قتل / وائل يوسف (35 عاما ) حيث قام ثلاثة ملثمين بإطلاق النيران عليه أمام محله سوبر ماركت بالعريش هو واب لطفلين يوسف ونوفير
*الحالة التاسعة - 11/2/2017 - قتل الطبيب/ بهجت مينا،( 40 عاما) حيث تم استيقافه بالقوة تحت تهديد السلاح، وأردته قتيلًا بطلق ناري بالرأس، بيد العناصر الإرهابية أثناء سيره بسيارته بمنطقة حي العبور جنوب مدينة العريش
* الحالة العاشرة - 13/2/2017 قتل/ عادل شوقي (55 عاما ) حيث عثر الأهالي على جثمانه مقتول بطلق ناري بالرأس وهو مقيم بحي السمران بالعريش وهو انسان بسيط كان يعمل بأجر يومى
* الحالة الحادية عشر – 16/2/2017 قتل / جمال توفيق جرس (50 عاما ) قُتل بعدة طلقات بالرأس، وتمّت تصفيته من قِبل عناصر ملثمين وهو مدرس ويعمل في بيع الأحذية تم قتله في سوق الخميس بالعريش وكانت معه زوجته وهو أب لستة أطفال
* الحالة الثانيةعشرة والثالثة عشرة – 22/2/2017 قتل كلا من الأب والأبن / سعد حكيم حنا، 65 عامًا، بطلق ناري بالرأس، ينما قتل نجله مدحت 45 عامًا، حرقًا، وجثته متفحمة تمامًا، عثر علي جثتين لقبطيين في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، ملقاة بشارع سليمان الفارسي، خلف مدرسة الإعدادية للغات بمدينة العريش
لقد اصبح الوضع فى شمال سيناء فى غاية الصعوبة على من يعيش هناك ولكن الأقباط يعيشون الوضع الأصعب فليس لديهم قبائل يحتمون بها وتحميهم ..فهم أصبحوا مستهدفين فقط طبقا لديانتهم حيث جرى حرق وتكسير كثير من الكنائس كما أن الأمن والجيش يسقط منهم الكثيرون ولكن على الأقل لديهم سلاح يدافعون به عن أنفسهم
الوضع فى سيناء يحتاج لأفكار غير تقليدية للعلاج بالتوازى مع الحلول الأمنية
تقرير مركز وطن بلا حدود لحقوق الإنسان وشئون اللاجئين
اعداد / صفوت سمعان مدير المركز​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 فبراير 2017)

* 






القس ميخائيل: رحيل ألف مواطن قبطي عن سيناء.. وهذه تفاصيل قتل أب أمام ابنته ثم ذبحها
قال مصدر كنسي بشمال سيناء، إن 7 أقباط استشهدوا على مدار الأسبوعين الماضيين كان آخرهم ليلة أمس "أب وابنته" في هجوم شنته عناصر إرهابية على منزل المواطن يدعى كامل رؤوف كامل يوسف.
وأكد المصدر أن كامل رؤوف، البالغ من العمر 40 عامًا، قُتل رميا بالرصاص بينما ابنته يوستينا تعرضت للذبح من رقبتها، واستشهد منذ 3 أيام المواطن سعد حكيم حنا 65 عامًا، رميا بالرصاص، وحُرق نجله مدحت 40 عامًا أمام عينه قبل مصرعه وسبق أن اغتيل طبيب قبطي يدعي بهجت زاخر 67 عامًا وقبلها مدرس وتاجر ليبلغ إجمالي ضحايا المذبحة التي نفذتها العناصر التكفيرية بالعريش خلال أسبوعين 7 أقباط.
وأضاف في تصريحات صحفية، أن قرابة ألف قبطي رحلوا عن مدينة العريش منذ الأسبوع الماضي وحتى اليوم.
وأوضح المصدر أن إجمالي تعداد الاقباط بالعريش حوالي 1700 مواطنًا ينتمون لقرابة 60 أسرة تقطن حي الصفا وقرابة 60 أخرى وسط المدينة بما فيها ضاحية السلام وقرابة 20 أسرة بحي السمران بمدينة العريش، نزح حتي الآن قرابة ألف قبطي وباقي 700.
وأضاف :"نتعرض للقتل والحرق على أيدي الإرهابيين ونحن مسالمين.. نزح أقباط من مدينة العريش إلى خارج سيناء تاركين ممتلكاتهم في حماية قوات الشرطة بالعريش"​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 فبراير 2017)

بالصور- المئات يشيعون شهيدي الارهاب بالعريش من كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل في السويس
شيع المئات من أهالي السويس في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، جنازة مسن ونجله شهيدي الإرهاب في سيناء، واللذين قتلهما عناصر جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس الإرهابية، الثلاثاء الماضي بعد اقتحام منزلهم .
وكان جثمان سعد حكيم ونجله مدحت، قد وصلا لكنيسة الملاك ميخائيل مع دقات الثانية عشر ليلا، ووسط إجراءات أمنية مكثفة دخل الجثمانين للكنيسة التي احتشد فيها مئات الأقباط لأداء الصلاة والدعاء للمتوفيين.
وقال أقارب المتوفيين، نقلا عن رواية نبيله فوزي زوجة سعد ووالدة مدحت، أن أعضاء جماعة بيت المقدس التكفيرية اقتحموا المنزل بمدينة العريش، في وقت متأخر من مساء الثلاثاء الماضي، وحينما حاول ابنها مدحت اعتراضهم ومنعهم من التجول بالمنزل اعتدوا عليه وقيدوا حركته، وسألوه عن اسمه وديانته، وما عرفوا انه مسيحي حتى أطلقوا عيار ناري على رأسه أرداه قتيلا.
وأضاف أقارب المتوفيين، الذين حضروا من محافظة شمال سيناء، أن العناصر الإرهابية فتشت في المنزل بحثا عن رجال أخرين، حتى وجدوا سعد، وهو مسن ويعاني من ضعف السمع، وقتلوه أيضا، ثم تركوا زوجته بدعوى أنها سيدة وهم لا يقتلون السيدات.
ثم سرقوا ما استطاعوا من المنزل، وأشعلوا النيران فيه، وتركوها تعانى وتستغيث بالجيران


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 فبراير 2017)

*قال نبيل شرف الدين الكاتب الصحفى أن الهدف من استهداف الاقباط فى العريش هو احراج للدولة والواقيعه بينها وبين الاقباط ومحاولة توصيل رسالة انه عقاب للاقباط لدعمهم للنظام علما ان الامن غير مقصر فى العريش فهناك استهداف وشهداء للشرطة والجيش بشكل دائم ولكن يضاف لهم الاقباط بهدف اثارة حالة الرعب

واضاف ان تنظيم داعش الارهابى يحاول اعلاء ورقة الاقباط وتأجيج المشاعر واستغلال بعض المشكلات وحالة الاحتفان لدى بعض الاقباط بشأن قضاياهم مع الدولة لاثارة الاوضاع مشيرا ان الحكومة لديه تحدى كبير بشأن منع تفريغ شمل سيناء من المسيحيين ، وضرورة اخذ فيديو داعش محمل الجد وتكثيف الوضع الامنى .

يذكر أن تنظيم "داعش" بث تسجيلاً مصوراً يهدد فيه المسيحيين في مصر، وعرض ما قال إنها الرسالة الأخيرة للانتحاري المسؤول عن تفجير الكنيسةالبطرسية في في ديسمبر، والذي راح ضحيته العشرات.

وهدد أحد جنود "داعش" في التسجيل المصور المسيحيين في مصر متوعداً بعمليات ضدهم على غرار تفجير الكنيسة.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 فبراير 2017)

رجال الشرطة  و  الجيش المصري  
والاقباط  المدنيين   
هم * ثمن   علمانية السيسي ووطنيته  وولاءئه لمصر*

يا داعش : الاقباط كشفوكو  وفهموا  الاعيبكم  
*ورهانكم خاسر *.
++++++++++  
شهيد   مصر     
*الشهيد مجند مايكل بشرى جابر سمعان*
استشهد في جبل الحلال سيناء في 22 فبراير 
من قرية روافع العيساوية المنشأة سوهاج 



http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/6776529597.jpg


----------



## paul iraqe (24 فبراير 2017)

*حبيب افرام: نحذّر من بدء موجة تهجير للأقباط*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

      رفض رئيس الرابطة السريانية موجة  القتل والتهجير لعائلات قبطية في مدينة العريش في شمال سيناء واضعا ما   يجري بانه إمعان في التعدي على مسيحيي الشرق من الاصوليات التكفيرية التي  تتغلغل في المجتمع وتفرض طريقة عيشها  وخطابها المليء بالكراهية ورفض  الآخر.


      ووصف افرام قتل اقباط وحرق بعضهم  بأنه أسوأ صورة يمكن أن نقدمها في بلد عرف عبر تاريخه بتفهم للعيش الواحد.  وهذه ليست حوادث متفرقة بل مبرمجة ولها أهداف سياسية واضحة.  



      وأكد افرام على مسؤولية الدولة  المصرية ورئيسها السيسي الذي يبذل جهودا جبارة لنهضة في الخطاب الديني  ولضرب بؤر الارهاب مشددا على أن مصر قادرة على قيادة مشروع مقاومة الارهاب  وفكره وعلى طمأنة الاقباط خاصة بعد توعد " الدولة الاسلامية في مصر"  المسيحيين بهجمات ضدهم، وتهديدهم في حياتهم.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 فبراير 2017)

*الاقباط :  
هم نبت الارض  
وهم السكان الاصليين  فى مصر : aboriginal
  نبتوا     وإينعوا   [يستوطنون ]  المساحة   التى يحدها  من الشرق  غزة ورفح  ويمتد غربا الى  بنى غازى غرباً
ويمتد  جنوباً الى جبل العوينات والوادى الفارغ   ويمتد  شرقاً  الى   بورسودان 

فما اصطلح على تسميته  الان مصر  والنوبة و(  السودان الشمالى  )  والخمس مدن الغربية (الجبل الاخضر  وبنى غازى )   هذه   هى  حدود التراب الوطنى  الاصلي  قبيل سايكسبيكو  

وهذه مواطن  الاقباط ..

الاقباط  قومية     بناءة مسالمة    تميل للمدنية والعلمانية والتعددية  
تحب التعمير والازدهار والسلم 
تقدس الزراعــــة والتجارة والطب والصيدلة   والبيطرة  وتعتز  بالتربية والتعليم   
وتنبغ فى هندسة الاليكترونيات والتكنولوجيا
 وتحمل    حنيناً   خاصاً  بالعمل الخيري 
تقدس الأرض كالعرض  وتعتز بالانتماء الوطنى ....
يتراوح عددها  مابين  18 مليون الى 22ونصف مليون   فى الداخل والخارج .
اغلبهم ينتمون للمذهب الارثوذوكسي اللاخلقيدونى ...
------------------------------------
​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 فبراير 2017)

*بعد ساعات من ذبح أبيها.. مسلحون يذبحون فتاة بالعريش
 منذ 16 ساعة
ذبح مسلحون فتاة قبطية خلال الساعات الأولى من فجر الجمعة قرب منزلها بمنطق حي الزهور بالعريش بمحافظة شمال سيناء.

وحسب  مصادر وشهود عيان، فإنَّ مسلحين لاحقوا فتاة قبطية تدعى"يوستينا كامل"، وذبحوها ثم ألقوا جثتها خلف قسم ثالث العريش.

ومساء الخميس، ذُبح "أبوها"  كامل رءوف كامل، بالسكين فوق سطح منزله بحي الزهور بالعريش.

ويشن المسلحون حملة استهدافات شديدة على الأقباط بمدينة العريش، حيث قتلوا ستة مواطنين خلال أيام.

وقتل مسلحون مواطنًا قبطيًّا يدعى سعد حكيم حنا وابنه مدحت ثمَّ أضرموا فيه النيران، وقتلوا قبل يومين شابًا يدعى هاني بنفس الشارع الذي يقيمون به، وسرقوا ونهبوا محتويات محله التجاري بعد قتله، كما قتلوا محاسبًا ومدرسًا وتاجرًا يدعى جمال توفيق جرجس يمتلك محلاً لبيع الأحذية.

وكان طبيب قبطي يدعى بهجب مينا وليم زاخر قد لقي مصرعه بمدينة العريش قبل أيام أيضًا، حيث أطلق مسلحون ينتمون لتنظيم "ولاية سيناء" النار عليه أثناء استقلاله سيارته فلقي مصرعه على الفور وتم نقل جثمانه إلى مستشفى العريش العام.
*​المصدر  من هنا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 فبراير 2017)

*مآساة    مهجريين   و لاجئيين [  وااااااااااروهيجيناااااتاااااه]*​

* بدأءت  تلوح  أزمة  [  لاجئين ]  مصريين  مصريين   داخل مصر  
وهى ثانى  أثـــــــافي  الجماعة الاسلامية المسلحة التى تقدم  نفسها  ك [ داعش سيناء]
نفس  مآسى  العصابة  [فرع  ســـــــــوريا ] و [فرع العــــــــراق]   وبنفس الايقاع 
أولاً  الدم والتقتيل  والتصليب  والتحريق  هذا أولاً

فأما ثانياً    فالتهجير  والطرد والنفي والسبي  والنهب  هذا ثانيا وثالثاً  طالما لا توجد  [الجزية ]


وااااااروهيجياناااتااااااااه  :  لقد مزق نياط قلوبنا صرخات الاستغاثة  لانقاذ الروهيجاناتا  
فى نفس توقيت   خطف وقتل المطران الاشورى  بولس رحو - 
والمطرانين السوريين [المطرانان هما مطران حلب للروم الأرثوذكس بولس اليازجي، ومطران السريان الأرثوذكس يوحنا إبراهيم، وقد خطفا في نهاية أبريل 2012م   قرب حلب.]
والقس  العراقي فادى  وراهبات الموصل  
والقس المصري : مينا عبود شاروبيم  وبعده  القس رافائيل موسي  والمقاول المصري عم رفعت 
وغيرهم وغيرهم 
ولم نسمع احد   يقول  وأقباطاااااه 

دعنى  أصرخ طالباً معونات إنسانياً  ل[لاجئين المهُجريين ]   بالكنيسة  الانجيلية  بالاسماعيلية .... 

 عودة الى اجواء [حـــــــرب الاستنزاف  ]*(....)
*من هنا *











من  هنا

*من هنا *
.   
*إضغط هنا من فضلك 
*..............


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 فبراير 2017)

ا*المصريون [الاخوانية  - تصيد  فى الماء العكر ] 
الأربعاء, 22 فبراير 2017 19:55  

تعيش الأسر المسيحية بالعريش، منذ أكثر من عامين، حالة من الخوف والذعر رغم التطمينات الأمنية لها، إلا أن حالات الاستهداف للمواطنين المسيحيين في العريش من قبل المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة زادت عن الحد خلال الأسابيع الماضية. وقتل 5 من المسيحيين، على  يد العناصر الإرهابية المسلحة وعلى رأسها "داعش"، خلال شهرين فقط، والتي كان آخرها مدرس ويعمل تاجرًا، قتل الخميس الماضي على يد مجموعة مسلحة بسوق الخميس بساحة السوق، وكان قبلها بثلاثة أيام، تم استهداف طبيب بيطري بحي العبور بنطاق العريش، فيما كانت آخر حوادث القتل فجر اليوم الأربعاء حينما قتل رجل مسيحي بعد حرق نجله أمامه بالقرب من حي السمران بوسط العريش. وأكد شهود عيان من أهالي العريش، أن الغالبية من المسيحيين قد اختفت تمامًا من شوارع العريش، ولوحظ خلال الشهرين الماضيين أن نساء الأقباط هى من تقوم بإحضار مستلزمات البيوت من الأسواق خوفًا على الرجال من استهدافهم من قبل الجماعات المسلحة. وأفاد الشهود بأنهم شاهدوا 4 أسر مسيحية ترحل من العريش اليوم باتجاه المحافظات الأخرى، تاركين وراءهم البيوت مغلقة وخاوية من أصحابها، رافضين التعليق أو الرد على أسئلة الأهالى عن الأسباب، غير أن جميع الشواهد تؤكد أن السبب الرئيسى هو الملاحقات من الجماعات المسلحة، التي تقتل وتلاحق دون أى تحذير أو إنذار. الأجهزة الأمنية بدورها شددت من إجراءاتها حول الكنائس بوسط العريش وحى الضاحية والمساعيد غرب المدينة.  ​*
اقرأ المقال الاصلى فى المصريون : https://almesryoon.com/دفتر-أحوال-الوطن/1037043-نزوح-جماعي-للأقباط-من-العريش

  المصدر : من هنا


----------



## admy (24 فبراير 2017)

*الاطضهاد الجديد*

رحم الله جميع هؤلاء الشهداء الذين سقطوا بسبب ايمانهم...والى الاخوة الاقباط اقول انظروا لما حل بنا في سوريا قبلكم لتعرفوا كيف تتصرفوا....عليكم البدء بتنظيم انفسكم واستنساخ تجربة المسيحيين في سوريا ....سيسقط منكم العديد من الشهداء وهذا لا مفر منه ولكن الافضل ان يسقطوا وهم منظمين وعاملين لحماية الضعفاء منكم.....هؤلاء الجبناء يتغذون وينمون على شيء واحد فقط...الخوف...لقد رأينا مدن وقرى تسقط قبل وصولهم من شدة الخوف...بينما القرى والمدن التي قاومت اذاقتهم الويلات ولولا دعم بعض الدول لهم لمسحوا من وجه الارض.....في سوريا تأخرنا في اتخاذ القرار بسبب مشكلتنا الازلية وهو غياب القيادة المؤهلة مما ادى الى نزوح وتشتت الغالبية العظمى منا. بالطبع هناك اناس ستحزم الحقائب مباشرة لكن هناك ناس لا تستطيع ذلك وعلى هؤلاء عدم التلكؤ والعمل.....الصلوات والدعوات وحدها لا تكفي...اتكلوا على الله اولا وثانيا وثالثا ومن ثم على انفسكم. نعمة المسيح مع جميعكم.


----------



## Maran+atha (24 فبراير 2017)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 
حقا مؤسف جدا الذي يحدث فى العريش

مهم جدا الأن وفورا خروج كل المسيحيين من العريش
بل يفضل أيضا خروج كل المصريين المدنيين من العريش
كما تم فعله فى سيناء "الشيخ زويد" يتم فى العريش أيضا 

فيكون الباقية فى العريش هم داعش والجهات الأمنية من جيش وشرطة وقوات خاصة فقط.

فيتم غلق منافذ هذة المحافظة وقتل كل الدواعش في أسرع وقت بدون محاكمات أو أي رحمة.

ربنا يباركك ويعزيكم آمين.


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2017)

ربنا يرحم
هل القبضة الامنية فى سيناء رخوة الى هذا الحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 فبراير 2017)

*الالاف من الاقباط فى حالة نزوح جماعى من  شمال سيناء  فى صورة  تذكرنا بحروب 48 و56 وحرب الاستنزاف 
400 عائلة استقبلتها مطرانية الاسماعيلية للاقباط الارثوذوكس* 
*ايباراشيات    بورسعيد  الاسماعيلية   السويس للاقباط الارثوذوكس  تتحول لغرف عمليات فى صمت و تسعى لاحتواء الموقف  ولطمأنة الاقباط 
**الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذوكسية  ككل كنائس المنطقة  تشارك  فى اغاثة المُّــــــهَجريين...
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 فبراير 2017)

*  النص التالى  من صفحة النائبة نادية هنري
يتم تسكين بعض الأسر المهجرة من العريش والتي وصلت الي محافظة الإسماعيلية بمركز شباب الإسماعيلية من خلال تدخل وزير الشباب والرياضة
و بتدخل النائب أشرف عمارة والنائبة نادية هنري المتواجدين الان مع الأسر بمحافظة الإسماعيلية 
هذا بالاضافة الي الأسر التي تم تسكينها بمساكن المستقبل بواسطة اللجنة التي تواجدت بالكنيسة الانجيلية بالتواصل مع لجنة الأزمات بالكنيسة الارثوذكسية ::

الصورة  التالية  من  صفحة متضامن مع اسلام البحيري   




*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا يرحم
> هل القبضة الامنية فى سيناء رخوة الى هذا الحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]مش دة الرئيس اللى وقف يوم حادث البطرسية ليعلن أسم الجاني فى اقل من 12 ساعة !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو نفس الرئيس اللى قال : أنتم مش متخيلين حجم النجاحات اللى بنحققها فى سينا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل حادث مُطاردة ثم ذبح تمت بنفس الكيفية ونفس السيناريو لعدد 9 حالات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إذا كانت حوادث الذبح المُتكررة وحالات التهجير الجماعي أسمه نجاح ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو معنى الفشل إذاً ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إذا كان التهجير بيقع بعد أقل من 48 ساعة من إجتماع الرئيس بقادة الجيش والشرطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد 24 ساعة من ( ركوبه العجلة ) مع طلبة أكاديمية الشرطة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هزيمة 67 كانت أرحم .. 
ع الأقل كنا بنواجه جيش دولة مُسلح حتى الأنياب  [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 فبراير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش دة الرئيس اللى وقف يوم حادث البطرسية ليعلن أسم الجاني فى اقل من 12 ساعة !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو نفس الرئيس اللى قال : أنتم مش متخيلين حجم النجاحات اللى بنحققها فى سينا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل حادث مُطاردة ثم ذبح تمت بنفس الكيفية ونفس السيناريو لعدد 9 حالات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إذا كانت حوادث الذبح المُتكررة وحالات التهجير الجماعي أسمه نجاح ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو معنى الفشل إذاً ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان التهجير بيقع بعد أقل من 48 ساعة من إجتماع الرئيس بقادة الجيش والشرطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد 24 ساعة من ( ركوبه العجلة ) مع طلبة أكاديمية الشرطة[/FONT]*
> ...



*ما هو رئيس العصابة 

يبقى حقق نجاح و لا ما حققش ؟

مش ممكن كل دا يحصل و المخابرات نايمة على ودانها 

مش ممكن 

دا المخابرات هى الل بتخطط لكدة 

يبقى نجح نجاح باهررررررررررر

​*


----------



## Maran+atha (25 فبراير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش دة الرئيس اللى وقف يوم حادث البطرسية ليعلن أسم الجاني فى اقل من 12 ساعة !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو نفس الرئيس اللى قال : أنتم مش متخيلين حجم النجاحات اللى بنحققها فى سينا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل حادث مُطاردة ثم ذبح تمت بنفس الكيفية ونفس السيناريو لعدد 9 حالات *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إذا كانت حوادث الذبح المُتكررة وحالات التهجير الجماعي أسمه نجاح ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو معنى الفشل إذاً ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان التهجير بيقع بعد أقل من 48 ساعة من إجتماع الرئيس بقادة الجيش والشرطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد 24 ساعة من ( ركوبه العجلة ) مع طلبة أكاديمية الشرطة[/FONT]*
> ...


شكراً لمشاركتك 
اخى عبود عبده عبود

الله يكون فى عون الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي

الإرهاب أساسه معتقد، 
فسيظل هذا الإرهاب موجود مدام هذا المعتقد موجود.

أكثر شيء غريب أنه يوجد بشر يكرموا الإسلام ويكرهوا تعاليمه
كما يوجد من يكرموا شجرة ثمارها سامة مميتة فيكرهوا ثمارها

ربنا يبارك ويرشدك إلى طريق الخلاص[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للموضوع
> حقا مؤسف جدا الذي يحدث فى العريش
> 
> مهم جدا الأن وفورا خروج كل المسيحيين من العريش
> ...




*أتفق معاك كليا في هذه النقطة بالذات

لانه حصل معانا في العراق

فأفضل حل هو المباغتة والهجوم السريع عليهم مع غلق كافة المنافذ

ويجب محاسبة ( الحاضنة ) ايضا - الذين وفروا لهم الملاذ الامن والسلاح وكل شئ


مع الشكر والتقدير
*


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2017)

*فرار عشرات الأسر المسيحية من مدينة العريش المصرية*








امرأة قبطية من ذوي المغدورين​ 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - BBC/


 فرت نحو 40 أسرة مسيحية من مدينة العريش  المصرية إلى مدينة الإسماعيلية، بعدما قتل مسلحون مجهولون سبعة مسيحيين  خلال شهر شباط الحالي في حوادث متفرقة استهدفتهم في شمال سيناء.


 وقالت مصادر كنسية بالإسماعيلية لـ بي بي  سي إن الأسر المسيحية وصلت إلى الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالمدينة على مدار  اليومين الماضيين، "خوفا على حياتهم بعد استهداف أقباط داخل بيوتهم"، على  حد وصف قادة الكنيسة. وأدانت الكنيسة القبطية المصرية الأرثوذكسية ما وصفته  بـ"الأحداث الإرهابية المتتالية في شمال سيناء"، والتي تستهدف المسيحيين  المصريين.


 وقالت الكنيسة في بيان لها الجمعة إن تلك  الأحداث تهدف إلى "ضرب الوحدة الوطنية وتحاول تمزيق الاصطفاف جبهة واحدة في  مواجهة الإرهاب الغاشم الذي يتم تصديره لنا من خارج مصر". 



وأكدت أنها في  تواصل مستمر مع المسؤولين ومع المحليات "لتدارك الموقف والتخفيف من آثار  هذه الاعتداءات".


 كما أصدر محافظ شمال سيناء قرارا للمصالح  الحكومية والمدارس والجامعات باعتبار الموظفين والطلاب من الأقباط  المتغيبين عن العمل في إجازة مفتوحة، لحين استقرار الأوضاع الأمنية، حسبما  ذكر مصدر مسؤول لـ بي بي سي.


 وذكر أحد الأقباط الفارين لمراسلة بي بي  سي في القاهرة، سالي نبيل، أن الأنباء تتردد بشكل مستمر عن وقوع اعتداءات  وقتل وحرق منازل الأقباط في العريش. 



"ويتلقى الأقباط تهديدات مباشرة  باستهدافهم وأسرهم حال البقاء في المدينة. كما يجد البعض كلمات مثل "ارحل"  مكتوبة على منازلهم. الأوضاع الأمنية تزداد سوءا في العريش، خاصة بالنسبة  للأقباط".


 وكان سبعة أقباط قد لقوا حتفهم في مدينة  العريش على يد مسلحين مجهولين في حوادث متفرقة على مدار الأسابيع الثلاثة  الماضية. وفي الواقعة الأخيرة ضمن هذه الحوادث، قتل مسلحون قبطيًا داخل  منزله في مدينة العريش.


 وذكرت مصادر أمنية وطبية أن المسلحين أطلقوا النار  على الرجل أمام أسرته، التي فرت من المنزل تباعا، ثم أحرق المسلحون المنزل  واختفوا.


 وينشط في محافظة شمال سيناء مسلحون تابعون لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية.


 ودعا ما يُعرف بـ"تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية  مصر" الأسبوع الماضي عناصره إلى قتل من أسماهم بـ "الصليبين في مصر".


 ونشر  التنظيم تسجيلا مصورا هدد فيه أقباط مصر، وعرض ما وصفه بأنه الرسالة  الأخيرة لمنفذ الهجوم على الكنيسة البطرسية بالقاهرة، الذي وقع في كانون  الأول الماضي، وأودى بحياة ٢٩ شخصًا.


 وظهر في التسجيل المصور، الذي بُث الأحد  الماضي، رجل ملثم يقول التنظيم إنه منفذ الهجوم واسمه أبو عبدالله المصري،  وهو يحض المسلحين الموالين للتنظيم في مختلف أنحاء العالم على "تحرير  الإسلاميين المعتقلين في مصر".


 وتخوض قوات الجيش المصري مواجهات مع  مسلحين إسلاميين بشمال سيناء منذ عزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي في عام 2013.  وقُتل أفراد الجيش والشرطة في هجمات، أعلن مسلحون تابعون لتنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية مسؤوليتهم عن كثير منها. 



كما تشن قوات الجيش والشرطة حملة عسكرية  واسعة في سيناء. وتقول السلطات إنها أسفرت عن مقتل مئات المتشددين.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو رئيس العصابة
> 
> يبقى حقق نجاح و لا ما حققش ؟
> 
> ...




*طيب يا باشمهندسة - عاوز اسأليك انتي كمسيحية

اذا كان هناك قصور من الدولة او تباطؤ او تواطؤ او اختراق امني ... الخ

لماذا انتم المسيحيين لا تدافعون عن انفسكم ؟
لماذا لا تحملون السلاح ؟ 
واخص بالذكر الشباب والرجال 

في يوم من الايام كنا زيّكم بالزبط كدة - انظري ماذا حصل لنا

ولكن ...

بعد ان حملنا السلاح وتناقلتها كل وسائل الاعلام 
اكاد اجزم لم يتعرض اي ارهابي ضد اي مسيحي لحد الان

فلماذا لا تصيرون مثلنا ؟؟؟!!!
*


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش دة الرئيس اللى وقف يوم حادث البطرسية ليعلن أسم الجاني فى اقل من 12 ساعة !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو نفس الرئيس اللى قال : أنتم مش متخيلين حجم النجاحات اللى بنحققها فى سينا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل حادث مُطاردة ثم ذبح تمت بنفس الكيفية ونفس السيناريو لعدد 9 حالات *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إذا كانت حوادث الذبح المُتكررة وحالات التهجير الجماعي أسمه نجاح ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو معنى الفشل إذاً ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان التهجير بيقع بعد أقل من 48 ساعة من إجتماع الرئيس بقادة الجيش والشرطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد 24 ساعة من ( ركوبه العجلة ) مع طلبة أكاديمية الشرطة[/FONT]*
> ...


متفق معاك يا عوبد
بس اقول حاجة للامانة سمعتها من ضابط جيش زميلى
ان  الحدود صعب تسيطر عليها كليا لانها ممتدة جدا
بجانب بقى ومحدش يزعل البدو خوووووووووووونة
بجانب ان الجيش بيضرب بحذر عشان المدنيين وحقوق الانسان ووجع الراس دة[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2017)

*فيه سؤال بيطرح نفسه ومش له إجابة واضحة:
لما دول إرهابيين من داعش دخلوا منطقة غريبة عليهم، ازاي عرفوا المسيحيين من المسلميين ونقوا المسيحيين على وجه الدقة وقتلوا بعضهم لكي يخوفوا الباقي ويهجروهم، الواحد في منطقته اللي قضى فيها سنين عمره مش عارف مين فيها مسيحي ومين فيها مسلم على وجه الدقة، فكم تكون مدينة العريش حتى لو كانت صغيرة جداً، ازاي عرفوا يميزوا بين الاتنين ويختاروا ويستهدفوا البيوت، إلا لو فيه حد بعت لهم الأخبار والمعلومات بكل دقة حصرية أو دلهم عليهم واعطاهم خريطة يمشوا عليها، ومش عارف مين اللي عامل الإحصائية الدقيقة دية ومعلم بيوت الأسر المسيحية !!! 

والسؤال التاني هو الأمن والمخابرات المصرية والجيش، كل دول مش عرفوا ان العريش مهددة، وممكن يحصل فيها كل ده من البداية، طب ولما حصل التهجير ده كله فين مساعدات الدولة الفعلية وموقف الحكومة العملي، لأن كل واحد طلع عمل اللي عليه وزيادة بصراحة، شجب وأدان ورفض الإرهاب واتكلم عن الوحدة الوطنية وان مصر دلولة الأمن والأمان.. الخ من الكلام المحفوظ بتاع الإنشا الخاص بابتدائي، ووقفت الحدوتة على كده وبكره تتنسي زي غيرها ما اتنسى والوضع سيظل قائم كما هو بل سيزداد في المستقبل وهانشوف بعد كده العجب واكتر من كده بكتيــــــــــــــــــر.

عموماً كل اللي وصلنا ليه انه مش عاد لنا ثقة لا في رئيس ولا في حكومة ولا في أي مسئول لأنه في النهاية بيقدموا لنا شوية كلمات بلا معنى شبعنا منها خلاص.

طبعاً كلنا متكلين على الله وحده ووحده فقط، لأن لا رجاء في حكومة ولا مسئول في البلد دية، الموضوع اصبح ذكرى اسمها أمن وأمان، أهي مجرد كلمة صارت مبهمة في مصر المحروسة كلها.. وعجبي 
*​


----------



## Remark (25 فبراير 2017)

*إلى كل المُشككين فى إنجازات الدولة المصرية لمحاربة "الإرهاب"*

*
إلى كل المُشككين فى إنجازات الدولة المصرية لمحاربة "الإرهاب"( من "الأعضاء الغير مسيحيين" بطريقة "الإصطياد فى الماء العكر" وتأجيج "مشاعر المسيحيين" ضد "الدولة" مما يخدم أغراض "الإرهابيين") :

غضب فى إسرائيل بعد سيطرة الجيش المصرى على «جبل الحلال»

"عبد الرحيم على" يحذر من سياسة الإخوان لنشر الذعر.. ويؤكد: مصر لن تركع​​*


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2017)

Remark قال:


> *
> إلى كل المُشككين فى إنجازات الدولة المصرية لمحاربة "الإرهاب"( من "الأعضاء الغير مسيحيين" بطريقة "الإصطياد فى الماء العكر" وتأجيج "مشاعر المسيحيين" ضد "الدولة" مما يخدم أغراض "الإرهابيين") :
> 
> غضب فى إسرائيل بعد سيطرة الجيش المصرى على «جبل الحلال»
> ...



*باعتذر لشخصك العزيز أولاً لا يوجد أحد بيصطاد في الماء العكر وبيأجج مشاعر المسيحيين ولا يحرضهم، لأنهم كمواطنيين مش شاعرين بالأمان وحاسين انهم في حالة من التيه والتغرب في الدولة، فرجاء بلاش كلام بعيد عن الواقع اللي بنتكلم فيه على أرض واقع حادث، وكلام عبد الرحيم علي على راسنا بس كلام انا عن نفسي مش مقتنع بيه تماماً ومش حد عاد يصدقه ولا عايز يسمعه خالص، لأنه كلام مجاملات فارغة على حساب أمن وسلامة الناس - وسامحني على تعليقي لأن كل واحد هنا بيعبر عن رأيه بصراحة تامة دون مجاملات ولا تحرض ولا حتى تدخل في رأي الآخرين وإجبارهم أن يتفقوا معه في وجهة نظره، وبالطبع لا يوجد من يتدخل في نية وضمير الاخر ويتهمه بسبب رأيه المخالف له، فأن كان لك رأي مخالف ومعارض لآراءنا كلنا فممكن ان تعبر عنه بكامل حريتك وتضع كل إثبات كما تشاء مهما ما كان مخالف للجميع أو حتى متفق معهم، لكن مش من حقك ولا من حق حد يحكم على آخر بسبب انتمائه الديني، لأن الموضوع مش يخص دين على قدر ما يخص مصريين صرف النظر عن دينهم **مع ان الأحداث هنا تخص فئة معينة، وهذا القسم لا علاقة له بالأقسام المسيحية لكي يتم القول بأن هذا مسيحي وآخر لأ، لأن هذا القسم يختص بالأخبار العامة فقط وليست الدينية نهائياً، وكلنا على أتم الاستعداد أن نسمع الآراء المختلفة والكل حر أن يقتنع بما لديه من قناعة تخصه وممنوع نهائياً - حسب قوانين المنتدى - أن أحد يتهم الآخر بأي تهمة (وبخاصة تهمة التحريض) إلا من خلال مراسلة الإدراة أن كان هناك شكوى معينة - لك مني كامل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك العزيز كن معافي
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 فبراير 2017)

Remark قال:


> *
> إلى كل المُشككين فى إنجازات الدولة المصرية لمحاربة "الإرهاب"( من "الأعضاء الغير مسيحيين" بطريقة "الإصطياد فى الماء العكر" وتأجيج "مشاعر المسيحيين" ضد "الدولة" مما يخدم أغراض "الإرهابيين") :
> 
> غضب فى إسرائيل بعد سيطرة الجيش المصرى على «جبل الحلال»
> ...



أنا عضو " مسيحى " وباشكك فى قدرة الدولة على محاربة الإرهاب بل باتهمها بالتواطؤ كمان ..
يا ريت بلاش نصنف الناس حسب انتمائتها وألا أصبحنا زى اللى بيقتل على الهوية ..


----------



## Maran+atha (25 فبراير 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أنا عضو " مسيحى " وباشكك فى قدرة الدولة على محاربة الإرهاب بل باتهمها بالتواطؤ كمان ..
> يا ريت بلاش نصنف الناس حسب انتمائتها وألا أصبحنا زى اللى بيقتل على الهوية ..



شكراً للمشاركة
اخى الحبيب عبد المسيح

نرجو أن نفكر بحكمة 
لأنه يوجد من رجال الأمن تم قتلهم بواسطة التكفيريين
فهل حضرتك تظن أن الدولة والأمن متواطىء ليتم قتلهم بواسطة التكفيريين !!!

أتمنى أن تعلم أن رد فعل حضرتك هو تماما الذى يريده الارهابيين حتى يتجزأ الشعب المصري فيضعف وتكون النتيجة هي انهيار القوى الأمنية. 


ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب مجبتك


----------



## Maran+atha (25 فبراير 2017)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 فبراير 2017)

*أصدر الأنبا تادرس مطران بورسعيد توجيهاته  لمسؤولي الضيافة بمطرانية بورسعيد بتجهيز أماكن لاستقبال أسر الوافدين من  شمال سيناء "العريش".

وكانت مطرانية الإسماعيلية قد شكلت فريق عمل بقيادة القمص يوسف شكري  لاستقبال الأسر القبطية الوافدة من شمال سيناء وتسكينها وتدبير احتياجاتها.

وبلغ عدد الوافدين إلى الإسماعيلية 202 شخص حتى الآن ، تم تسكين 105 أشخاص  ببيوت الشباب بالإسماعيلية بالتنسيق مع وزارة الشباب ، و 60 شخصا بشقق  سكنية استأجرتها الكنيسة القبطية بعد تزويدها بالأثاث وتوفير كل ما يلزم  للمعيشة بها ، بينما استقبلت الكنيسة الإنجيلية 37 شخصا.

ويستمر فريق العمل التابع لمطرانية الإسماعيلية في متابعة احتياجات الأسر  المتضررة ، وكذلك في استقبال أية أسر جديدة تصل إلى مدينة الاسماعيلية.


هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 فبراير 2017)

*أدان  حزب النور عمليات القتل والتهجير الذي يتعرض له الأقباط في شمال سيناء،  على يد تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، بعد مقتل سبعة أشخاص خلال الأيام الماضية.     وقال "النور" في بيان له -حسب صحيفة الشروق- إن هذا العدوان "هذا العدوان  يتنافى تماما مع ما أوصى به الإسلام من العدل والقسط والبر مع شركاء  الوطن"، داعيا الجهات والمؤسسات وكذلك المواطنين بتوفير الأمان وتقديم  الدعم للأسر القبطية المتضررة.    يُذكر أن العشرات من الأسر القبطية في  العريش تاركين منازلهم إلى محافظات أخرى بينها الإسماعيلية، هربا من  التهديدات الإرهابية المتكررة التي تعرضوا لها بعد مقتل سبعة أشخاص خلال  الأيام الماضية على يد التنظيم الإرهابي "داعش".



هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكراً للمشاركة
> اخى الحبيب عبد المسيح
> 
> نرجو أن نفكر بحكمة
> ...



*لا يا غالي مش رد فعلنا ده اللي عايزه الإرهابيين، بل هناك تقاعس معيب في الدولة، ولو كلامك صح فين الدولة وموقفها من الناس اللي مشيت (وسيبك من التصريحات الجميلة اللي بتتقال زي اي موقف بيحصل)، فين الدولة لما تحت عينيها ناس كتير سابت بيوتها بسبب الأحكام العرفية بسبب مشكلة في قرى الصعيد.. الخ الخ، مش كل حاجة نرميها على الإرهابيين والإخوان لأنها بقت شماعة مش مقبولة ولا مستساغة نهائياً بل وبتظهر ضعف الدولة وكأن ليس لها حول ولا قوة قدام الإخوان والإرهابيين ودية مصيبة أكبر كمان، الناس دلوقتي بقت عيشتها مرار حقيقي، وكل المسئولين مش عندهم لا إحساس ولا حتى رد فعل مناسب للمواقف الحرجة سوى لغو كلام فارغ، ففقدوا مصداقيتهم تماماً عند ناس كتير، وكلامهم (اوعى تقولوا كده لأن ده اللي عايزينه الإرهابيين) مش ده اللي بيقوله واحد زي احمد موسى والإعلام المُسير حسب الهوى، طب هو احنا شوفنا ابيض ولا اسود، ده حتى في الأسعار يقولك اصل الناس بتعمل اسعار على كيفها، طيب دور الحكومة إيه وموقفها العملي على أرض الواقع إيه، وأن مش كانت عارفة تعمل رقابة وتحمي المواطن المستهلك لا من جهة أسعار وضبط معيشة ولا من جهة أمن ولا أمان، امال الحكومة والدولة بتعمل ايه، انا عن نفسي اي حد يقول اصل الإرهابيين أو الإخوان عايزين نوصل لكده انا عن نفسي مش باديله ودني لأن الكلام ده زهقنا منه خلاص أكل عليه الدهر وشرب لأن كل تقصير بيحصل فوراً وعلى طول أصل الإخوان هما السبب والإرهاب شديد والمؤامرة على مصر مستمرة، لأنها اسطوانة مشروخة روجها الإعلام، والأحداث كل مرة بتزيد وتتضعاف بشكل غير مسبوق، لو مش عارفين يديروها يستقيلوا ويدورا على الأجدر بأنه يقدر يحميها فعلياً مش كلام جرايد ولا مدح إعلام بيعشق أنه يطبل ويرقص للحاكم والحكومة.*​


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2017)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أدان  حزب النور عمليات القتل والتهجير الذي يتعرض له الأقباط في شمال سيناء،  على يد تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، بعد مقتل سبعة أشخاص خلال الأيام الماضية.     وقال "النور" في بيان له -حسب صحيفة الشروق- إن هذا العدوان "هذا العدوان  يتنافى تماما مع ما أوصى به الإسلام من العدل والقسط والبر مع شركاء  الوطن"، داعيا الجهات والمؤسسات وكذلك المواطنين بتوفير الأمان وتقديم  الدعم للأسر القبطية المتضررة.    يُذكر أن العشرات من الأسر القبطية في  العريش تاركين منازلهم إلى محافظات أخرى بينها الإسماعيلية، هربا من  التهديدات الإرهابية المتكررة التي تعرضوا لها بعد مقتل سبعة أشخاص خلال  الأيام الماضية على يد التنظيم الإرهابي "داعش".
> 
> 
> 
> هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*



*كتر خيرهم بصراحة، بيتعبوا قوي في التصرحيات دية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 فبراير 2017)

*آخر تحديث: السبت 29 جمادي الأول 1438هـ - 25 فبراير 2017م KSA 22:05 - GMT 19:05*
*أرقام وتفاصيل عن نزوح العائلات القبطية من سيناء*
*غرفة عمليات بمجلس الوزراء لمتابعة تسكين النازحين وحماية المقيمين في العريش*
*السبت 29 جمادي الأول 1438هـ - 25 فبراير 2017م*
*





 			أفراد من العائلات القبطية النازحة من سيناء* 






 *شارك*

 
*رابط مختصر*
*القاهرة - أشرف عبد الحميد *
*قرر مجلس الوزراء المصري تشكيل غرفة عمليات لمتابعة ملف #النازحين_الأقباط من سيناء، بعد تعرض بعضهم للذبح والحرق على يد #داعش #سيناء.*
*وأكدت  الحكومة المصرية أن 246 فرداً قبطياً نزحوا إلى الإسماعيلية و6 أسر في  أسيوط و4 في عزبة النخل بالقاهرة و2 في الخصوص بالقليوبية.*
*قامت غادة والي #وزيرة_التضامن الاجتماعي بزيارة إلى محافظة #الإسماعيلية  اليوم لتفقد الأسر، التي نزحت من العريش إلى الإسماعيلية والاطمئنان عليهم  وطمأنتهم، حيث كانت برفقة المحافظ اللواء ياسين طاهر وعدد من أعضاء  البرلمان عن الإسماعيلية.*
*والتقت الوزيرة بالعائلات التي كان قد تم  تسكينها بمجرد وصولها من شمال سيناء في "بيت الشباب"، وتتكون من 114 فرداً  و57 فرداً آخرين تم تسكينهم في شقق بالإسماعيلية، كما تم تسكين 40 شخصاً في  شقق المستقبل و35 فرداً تم تسكينهم في مركز التأهيل التابع لوزارة  التضامن.*
*



* 
*وأكدت الوزيرة على أنه يتم حصر دقيق بكافة البيانات لكافة الأشخاص،  الذين وصلوا من العريش وذلك من خلال الباحثين الاجتماعيين لوزارة التضامن،  وأن هذا العدد هو 246 فرداً (حتى الساعة 6 مساء اليوم السبت، وهم موجودون  بمحافظة الإسماعيلية في 4 مواقع تسكين، ويُضاف إليهم 6 عائلات وصلت إلى  أسيوط من العريش ويقيم أفرادها مع أقاربهم، و4 عائلات بعزبة النخل،  وعائلتان بمنطقة الخصوص التابعة لمح4افظة القليوبية، موضحة أن هناك غرفة  مركزية لإدارة الأزمة على مستوى مجلس الوزراء تتابع متابعة مستمرة ولحظية  لحصر المشكلة والتوجيه باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة بالتنسيق بين كافة الوزارات  والأجهزة التنفيذية.*
*وقالت الوزيرة المصرية إن هناك أيضاً لجنة  لإدارة الأزمة على مستوى الإسماعيلية، والأخيرة تضم كافة الأجهزة التنفيذية  ومديري مديريات التضامن والصحة والتعليم، إضافة إلى ممثلي الكنيسة  والمجتمع المدني. وأكدت والي أن الأزمة مؤقتة ولن تستمر طويلاً، وأن مصر  ستنتصر على الإرهاب بفضل وحدة شعبها ووعيه والتحامه في الشدائد. وتحاورت  الوزيرة مع العائلات حول كل ما يقلقهم وأجابت على كافة أسئلتهم. وأكدت على  أن وزارة التضامن متكفلة بمصاريف الإعاشة، وأن هناك تنسيقاً على أعلى مستوى  بين غرفة إدارة الأزمة وكافة الوزارات المعنية ومحافظ شمال سيناء  والإسماعيلية، ولجنة إدارة الأزمة بالمحافظة من أجل تذليل أي صعوبات تواجه  أي فرد نزح من العريش.*
*



* 
*ووعدت الوزيرة المصرية بحل المشكلات الخاصة بعمل النازحين ومخاطبة  الطرف المعنيّ في وظائفهم حتى يتفهموا الظروف الراهنة للغياب، وكذلك الأمر  بالنسبة للمدارس والجامعات، وأيضاً توفير الأدوية والعلاج لأي حالة تحتاج  لذلك، كما وجهت مديرية التضامن بصرف المعاش من الإسماعيلية لمن يتعذر عليه  صرفه في العريش.*
*وشددت الوزيرة على أن مصر لن تهزم، وأنها ستظل  منتصرة، ووعدت برعاية شخصية لأي حالة وفرد في العائلات النازحة، معبرة عن  أن جميع إمكانيات وزارة التضامن والمديرية في الإسماعيلية والعريش وأي  مديرية في جميع المحافظات في خدمة "النازحين" إلى حين عودتهم إلى بيوتهم  ومحافظاتهم مرة أخرى في القريب العاجل.*
*



* 

*



* 
*



*


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2017)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *آخر تحديث: السبت 29 جمادي الأول 1438هـ - 25 فبراير 2017م KSA 22:05 - GMT 19:05*
> *أرقام وتفاصيل عن نزوح العائلات القبطية من سيناء*
> *غرفة عمليات بمجلس الوزراء لمتابعة تسكين النازحين وحماية المقيمين في العريش*
> *السبت 29 جمادي الأول 1438هـ - 25 فبراير 2017م*
> ...



*كتر خيرهم بيتعبوا فعلاً
ووعدهم خلابة فعلاً الواحد مش عارف يودي الجمايل دية فين حقيقي*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 فبراير 2017)

*وزير الداخلية يوفد 3 قيادات و22 ضابطا للقبض على مستهدفى الأهالى فى أسرع وقت.. والكاميرات الخفية تؤمن الكنائس والبيوت
تحريات واسعة لفحص أسماء عناصر «بيت المقدس» الهاربين.. ومراجعة تفجير البطرسية لتعقب مساعدى الجانى*
*
حدد قطاع الأمن الوطنى الطرق المؤدية لدخول الإرهابيين إلى  المناطق السكنية لمهاجمة منازل ومحال الأقباط فى شمال سيناء، وطرق خروجهم  منها فور ارتكاب جرائمهم، عبر الممرات الجبلية الوعرة بواسطة سيارات الدفع  الرباعى، فى الوقت الذى تواصل نزوح المواطنين الأقباط إلى محافظة  الإسماعيلية، خوفا من عمليات استهدافهم.
وتوصلت الأجهزة  الأمنية إلى خيوط جديدة تحدد بعض عناصر تنظيم «بيت المقدس» الإرهابى، خلال  خطة البحث التى اعتمدها وزير الداخلية اللواء مجدى عبدالغفار، ونفذها قطاع  الأمن الوطنى، بالتنسيق مع قطاع الأمن العام.
وقال مصدر أمنى فى الوزارة  إن جهاز الأمن الوطنى، بالتنسيق مع القوات الخاصة فى الأمن المركزى، ينفذ  حملات تفتيشية واسعة حول البؤر الإرهابية فى شمال سيناء، للوصول إلى مرتكبى  حوادث قتل الأقباط فى أسرع وقت، مشيرا إلى 3 قيادات و22 ضابطا من إدارة  مكافحة الإرهاب وصلوا إلى المحافظة، مساء امس، لمتابعة الموقف الأمنى فى  العريش، ورصد وقائع الجرائم الإرهابية التى تم ارتكابها ضد الأقباط.
من  ناحيتها عاينت القيادات الأمنية الأماكن التى وقعت فيها تلك الجرائم  الإرهابية، وتم رسم خرائط توضيحية لتحركات العناصر المتورطة فيها، وطرق  هروبها من مواقع الحوادث بعد ارتكابها، كما تم تحديد مواصفاتهم الشخصية  وفقا للرؤية البصرية التى حددها شهود عيان.
كانت أجهزة الأمن عززت من  إجراءاتها فى مدينة العريش ورفح والشيخ زويد، والطرق المؤدية إلى كنائس  سيناء، تنفيذا للخطة التى اعتمدها الوزير خلال اجتماعه مع قيادات الداخلية،  بحضور مديرى الأمن الوطنى والأمن العام، ورؤساء فرع الصعيد ومنطقة سيناء،  لإحكام السيطرة على المحاولات الإرهابية التى استهدفت الأقباط خلال الأيام  الماضية.
وأوضح مصدر أمنى لـ«الشروق» أن عبدالغفار أوفد القيادات  الأمنية إلى العريش للعمل على مدى الساعة لضبط الجناة فى أسرع وقت، والعمل  على استقرار الأوضاع الأمنية، فى الوقت الذى ركزت الخطة الأمنية على وضع  كاميرات على بعد خطوات، وامتدادها على مسافات 500 متر لكل كنيسة أو مطرانية  فى شمال سيناء، مع وضع كاميرات خفية بالقرب من منازل الأقباط، وحراسات  خاصة فى الطرق وفى أماكن عملهم، خلال فترة وجودهم.
ولفت إلى أنه يجرى  فتح تحريات واسعة وفحص أسماء عناصر «تنظيم أنصار بيت المقدس» الإرهابى  الهاربين من أحكام صدرت ضدهم، وعدد من المجموعات الإرهابية التى تستهدف  المسيحيين، للوصول إلى الجناة، مؤكدا أن أجهزة الأمن راجعت الجريمة التى  ارتكبها أبوعبدالله المصرى، الذى ظهر فى فيديو بثته التنظيم الإرهابى،  الأحد الماضى، لمعرفة مساعديه ومعاونيه لوجستيا، خلال فترة إعداده لتنفيذ  الجريمة الإرهابية بتدمير الكنيسة البطرسية.
فيما انتهت حملة أمنية  مكبرة نفذتها قوات إنفاذ القانون فى مناطق جنوب العريش، بتدمير عدد من  البؤر الإرهابية، والقبض على مشتبه بهم، وعادت أرتال الدبابات والمدرعات  بعد يومين من العمليات التى استمرت على مدى الساعة، فى مناطق السبيل،  والمسمى، والمزارع، والزهور، والطريق الدائرى، و«ابنى بيتك». 
فى الوقت  نفسه سقطت قذيفة غير محددة المصدر على منزل فى منطقة المساعيد غرب العريش،  دون حدوث إصابات، حيث وقعت فى غرفة خالية من المنزل، وتم إبلاغ جهات الأمن  بالواقعة لتولى التحقيق.
وحطم ملثمون كاميرات مراقبة مثبتة فى مداخل  المحال التجارية داخل حى الفواخرية وحى كرم أبونجيلة، للمرة الثالثة خلال  الفترة الماضية، بعد تجول سيارات أخرى يستقلها إرهابيون تجاه حى الزهور  وإطلاق أعيرة نارية عشوائيا، ما تسبب فى هلع الأهالى.
وخلال تلك الفترة،  أطلق مجهولون سراح الشابين محمد منصور ومحمد سلمان من سكان العريش بعد 24  ساعة من اختطافهما تحت تهديد السلاح، ولم تتكشف دوافع الاختطاف بعد. 
كما  استمر رحيل أسر قبطية من العريش باتجاه محافظة الإسماعيلية، على فترات  متفاوتة تجنبا لتعقبهم من العناصر الإرهابية، وأكدت مصادر فى مديرية  التربية والتعليم بشمال سيناء تغيب جميع الطلاب الأقباط عن مدارسهم خلال  الفترة الماضية. 
وقال معلمون، عبر حساباتهم بموقع «فيسبوك»، إن  إرهابيين مسلحين اعترضوا طريق حافلتهم قرب قرية أبوشنار غرب مدينة رفح، فى  أثناء توجههم للمدارس قادمين من العريش، مضيفين، أن الإرهابيين طالبوا  المعلمات بارتداء النقاب بعد إلقاء خطبة قصيرة فيهن.*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 فبراير 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكراً للمشاركة
> اخى الحبيب عبد المسيح
> 
> نرجو أن نفكر بحكمة
> ...



ربنا يدينا كلنا حكمة حتى نستطيع أن نميز بين الأمور ..
رجل الأمن هذا عمله وما يأخذ أجر مقابله ..
ولكن المسيحيين يُقتلون على الهوية ..
حضرتك ترى أن الدولة ناجحة فيما تفعل انت حر هذه وجهة نظرك وفهمك للأمور ..
أما أنا أرى أن هناك فشل ذريع وتواطؤ مريع وهذه وجهة نظرى وليس من حق أحد أن يملى على ما أراه فكل منا عقله يريحه .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 فبراير 2017)

*وجه الدكتور طارق شوقى وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى مديرى  المديريات التعليمية على مستوى جميع محافظات الجمهورية باستيعاب جميع  الطلاب الذين غادروا محافظة شمال سيناء فى المدارس بمحافظتهم بسبب التهجير،  وتسليمهم جميع الكتب المدرسية الخاصة بالفصل الدراسي الثانى.*
*تقارير ومتابعات*
*

كما وجه شوقى بقبول المعلمين  الذين غادروا أيضًا المحافظة بالمديرية التعليمية التى لجأوا إليها، وذلك  فى إطار حرص الوزارة التيسير على أبنائها الطلاب والمعلمين.*


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2017)

*ملحوظة على جنب كده مش ليها دعوة بالتعليقات الأخيرة، الدولة تدخلت لما حصل ضجة إعلامية كبيرة لكن لولا هذه الضجة ووصول كلام عن تبرعات خارجية وغيرها ماكان حد اتدخل ولا سأل حتى، وده كالعادة اللي عارفنها من المسئولين اللي دايماً ودن من طين وودن من عجين، لكن وقت لما يحصل إحراج ليهم وبسبب خوفهم على كراسيهم وحفظ ماء الوجه على طول يجهزوا الكلام الدفاعي المعروف ويتحركوا على نطاق واسع ويلقوا الوعود والكلام اللي بيتقال في كل مناسبة مشابهة لغاية ما الموضوع يتنسي وكله يبقى تمام يا ريس ويحصل اللي بعده واللي بعده..الخ الخ*​


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *ملحوظة على جنب كده مش ليها دعوة بالتعليقات الأخيرة، الدولة تدخلت لما حصل ضجة إعلامية كبيرة لكن لولا هذه الضجة ووصول كلام عن تبرعات خارجية وغيرها ماكان حد اتدخل ولا سأل حتى، وده كالعادة اللي عارفنها من المسئولين اللي دايماً ودن من طين وودن من عجين، لكن وقت لما يحصل إحراج ليهم وبسبب خوفهم على كراسيهم وحفظ ماء الوجه على طول يجهزوا الكلام الدفاعي المعروف ويتحركوا على نطاق واسع ويلقوا الوعود والكلام اللي بيتقال في كل مناسبة مشابهة لغاية ما الموضوع يتنسي وكله يبقى تمام يا ريس ويحصل اللي بعده واللي بعده..الخ الخ*​


معالجة فاشلة لمشكلة مزمنة ليس من قريب ولكن تركماتها زعدم حلها اوصلنا الى هذا الوضع
فشل ادراى بامتياز
بس زي مقلت فى تعليق قبل كدة
ان ليا ضابط جيش صديق مسيحى 
بياكدلى ان السيطرة على الحدود والانفاق بصورة كلية شبة مستحيل
بجانب زيى مقلت وانت كتبت تعليق عن كيفية رصد المسيحين
البدو اللى عايشين وسط العريش مع الاهالى خووووووووووووونة معظممهم 
 صديقى كان يقولى  كنا ناكل مع بعضهم وبليل يحصل ضرب
تلاقى فى جثث ناس من اللى كنت بتاكل معاهم


----------



## Maran+atha (25 فبراير 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ربنا يدينا كلنا حكمة حتى نستطيع أن نميز بين الأمور ..
> رجل الأمن هذا عمله وما يأخذ أجر مقابله ..
> ولكن المسيحيين يُقتلون على الهوية ..
> حضرتك ترى أن الدولة ناجحة فيما تفعل انت حر هذه وجهة نظرك وفهمك للأمور ..
> أما أنا أرى أن هناك فشل ذريع وتواطؤ مريع وهذه وجهة نظرى وليس من حق أحد أن يملى على ما أراه فكل منا عقله يريحه .


شكراً للمشاركة 
اخى الحبيب عبد يسوع المسيح
من المؤكد للكل أن الكمال هو لله وحده
فيستحيل أن ينجح الأمن 100% لأنه قوة بشرية
أيضا اليوم الأمن أفضل من السابق ولهذا ينتقم المجرمين بمختلف الطرق
ثق تماما بأذن المسيح نهاية الإرهاب ستكون قريبة جداً 
وهذة الجرائم التي ترتكب هى رد فعل على ما حدث من الأمن ضدد الارهابيين. 

وأنا احترم كل وجهات النظر المختلفة عنى

ربنا يسوع المسيح يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> الله يكون فى عون الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي
> 
> الإرهاب أساسه معتقد،
> فسيظل هذا الإرهاب موجود مدام هذا المعتقد موجود.


 *[FONT=&quot]طاب ماهو "السيسي" بيتبع نفس المُعتقد اللى أنت دايما بتصفه بالشيطان*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو السيسي مستورد ؟ *​​ 


grges monir قال:


> بياكدلى ان السيطرة على الحدود والانفاق بصورة كلية شبة مستحيل
> بجانب زيى مقلت وانت كتبت تعليق عن كيفية رصد المسيحين
> البدو اللى عايشين وسط العريش مع الاهالى خووووووووووووونة معظممهم


 *[FONT=&quot]وهى حدود مصر تمددت فجأة ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كنا عايشين فى أوضة وصالة وربنا فتحها علينا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هى نفسها الحدود اللى كانت فى عُهدة "مبارك" تلاتين سنة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والبدو الخونة دولى ..مش هم نفس البدو أيام "مُبارك" ؟ ...فجأة بقيوا خونة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]اللى بيتشدق بعملية " جبل الحلال " دة أعتراف علني ان سيناء مُحتلة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش ناقص غير أننا نغني ... سينا رجعت (تالت) لينا ومصر اليوم فى عيد 
[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02

*****​ *[FONT=&quot]" المُنتدى " يُرحب بالكتائب الإلكترونية التابعة لولي النِعَّم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن تأجروا لنا عجلة ناخد بيها لّفة معاكم ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وعندي والله ( الكرافتة الحمرا ) والبدلة الكُحلى 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولو عايزنا "كاجوال" نتكجول - وأنا عارف ان "البلوفر" ممنوع[/FONT]*​:smile02*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2017)

> *[FONT=&quot]وهى حدود مصر تمددت فجأة ؟ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كنا عايشين فى أوضة وصالة وربنا فتحها علينا ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هى نفسها الحدود اللى كانت فى عُهدة "مبارك" تلاتين سنة ؟*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]والبدو الخونة دولى ..مش هم نفس البدو أيام "مُبارك" ؟ ...فجأة بقيوا خونة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]اللى بيتشدق بعملية " جبل الحلال " دة أعتراف علني ان سيناء مُحتلة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش ناقص غير أننا نغني ... سينا رجعت (تالت) لينا ومصر اليوم فى عيد
> [/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​[/FONT][/FONT]


لا  محامينا
الفكرة ان اللى حصل فى دول المنطقة اخر 6سنين محصلش قبل كدة
يعنى مش شوفنا وضع زيى دة قبل كدة
الاحداث الارهابية فى التسعينات مختلفة جذريا عن الان ولا اية
يعنى مثال سوريا
المعارضة المسلحة دى طلعت منين غير اخر 6 سنين برضة
عمرك سمعت عن معاارضة داخل دولة حملت السلاح بهذا الشكل ضد النظام؟؟؟
بالمثل فى مصر بس نشكرر بنا انة فى سينا بس[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (25 فبراير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طاب ماهو "السيسي" بيتبع نفس المُعتقد اللى أنت دايما بتصفه بالشيطان*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو السيسي مستورد ؟ *​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]وهى حدود مصر تمددت فجأة ؟ *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كنا عايشين فى أوضة وصالة وربنا فتحها علينا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هى نفسها الحدود اللى كانت فى عُهدة "مبارك" تلاتين سنة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والبدو الخونة دولى ..مش هم نفس البدو أيام "مُبارك" ؟ ...فجأة بقيوا خونة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]اللى بيتشدق بعملية " جبل الحلال " دة أعتراف علني ان سيناء مُحتلة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش ناقص غير أننا نغني ... سينا رجعت (تالت) لينا ومصر اليوم فى عيد
> [/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> ...



شكراً للمشاركة
اخى الحبيب عبود عبده عبود

الرئيس السيسي انسان يتبع ضميره فقط
ولهذا يختلف الرئيس عن فكر الأزهر ويطلب بتغيير المناهج 

إذن ضمير الرئيس أفضل وأرقى من مناهج الأزهر الغير شريف
بل أيضا ضمير الرئيس أفضل وأرقى من شريعة الإسلام الشيطانية 

يجب أن تعلم أن كثيرين هم مسلمين بالاسم ولكنهم أفضل وأرقى من الإسلام
يمكن أن تسمع بعض من هؤلاء يقولوا عبارة " صدقني " 
وأيضا يقولوا زواجنا جواز النصارى أى "لا يحترم الطلاق أو تعدد الزوجات"

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك إلى طريق الخلاص[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2017)

*ممكن ملاحظة صغيرة للغاية:*
*موضوع السياسة مش له دعوة بكوننا مسيحيين والا مسلمين والا حتى كنا يهود والا حتى فينا حد لا ديني من الأساس لأن الكلام هنا يختص بكوننا مصريين والبعض من بلاد أخرى عندهم مشاكل ومن واقع إحساسهم المبني على واقع أصعب منا فبيتكلموا، وكل واحد له مطلق الحرية أن يُعبر عن رايه وقناعته الشخصية لأنها مشروعة للجميع، وقد يكون بعضنا مخطئ في بعض الظنون أو الفكر وبعضنا مش عنده كل الحق، أو بعضنا جانبه الصواب بحد كبير للغاية، لكن مش معنى اننا مختلفين في رأي سياسي بقينا ضد بعض ونقدم شكاوي في بعض، كأنه حصلت جريمة ضد شخص عظيم او ضد دين بعينه أو شخصية ما، لأن لم يوجد أحد فينا تفوه بكلمة خارجة أو أهان شخص بعينه على الإطلاق لأن من حق الجميع ان ينتقد الحكومة والرئيس، وكل واحد في منصب يعلم جيداً أنه لازم يكون محل انتقاد ومحل امتحان من الشعب لأن المشكلة بتمس الجميع بلا استثناء، فالرئيس مفوض من الشعب لكي يُدير البلاد وهو ليس فوق الخطأ ولا فوق القانون ولا فوق مسائلة الشعب وانتقاده، ولا حتى فوق أن يٌُخطئ أو يحسبها خطأ، ده المفروض أن يكون في فكرنا طبعاً.

وعموماً أحنا بنتكلم عن شيء يخص حياة مواطن لأننا مصريين ومن هذه الفئة، يعني كل شيء بيمسنا كلنا، ربما نختلف في التحليل والفكر والمضمون كمان، لكن مش معناه اننا ننقسم على بعض ونحاول نتهم بعضنا البعض باتهامات في غير محلها إطلاقاً، فليتنا نراعي أن نحافظ على حدود مشاعرنا بدون أن ننسى انفسنا فنتطاول عن دون قصد بسبب ميلنا الفكري أو العاطفي وتجرفنا السياسة للخصومة الغير مستحبة، لأن السياسة ممكن تكون لعنة تضرب أعماق النفس بالعطب وتدمر علاقات قوية، فلنحذر من ان ندخل تلك المنطقة المظلمة لأنها دائماً ما تأكل الغث والثمين، ومن يدخل فيها لن يعرف أن يتراجع.*​


----------



## Maran+atha (26 فبراير 2017)

[YOUTUBE]g3A3Lfu3yiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 فبراير 2017)

[]قاتل الله -و " لعن الله " اليهود والنصارى   إتخذوا من قبور أنبيائهم  ((مساجد))  [!!!!]... 
_*بعضهم اولياء بعض*_

شوف الراجل الكافر المشرك ... بيشهد  ان الاحتلال الاسرائيلي على تعسفه  لا يقتحم المساكن الخاصة للامنين ولا يقتل الضنى ذبحا وحرقا  أمام  ذويهم  ووالديهم  
ولا يمثل بجثث القتلى ...
حسبنا الله  ونعما الوكيل 
يا راجل مش  تشكر  اللاه   ان   المجاهدون الاشاوس    دخلوا   بيت   راجل عاجز ومسن    وكفيف  ومثلوا  به وهو  حى  ثم حرقوه حتى الموت  - ثم حرقوا جثة ابنته ...
أعوذى  باللاه من الكفار  ....  الدنيا جرا فيها  ايه 
صحيح ياااخى الاقباط دول اقلية  ((مودلله))
*حسبنا الله ونعما الوكيل 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 فبراير 2017)

*الاخوة الاحباء الاعضاء والزوار 
اتمنى لو تسمحوا  لشخصي بالتعبير عن وجهة نظرى  الشخصية -  وهى تحتمل الصواب والخطأ واتمنى الا اكون مخطئ- 
اعتقد ان الرئيس السيسي  جـــاد  وصادق  فى بنيان دولة عصرية وطنية - دولة القانون
لكننى   ارى ان ثمة عدة نقاط للخيانة   -  والتواطئؤ - اغلبها غير واضح المعالم  فى سيناء .

*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 فبراير 2017)

* نُطالع من الــواشـــــــــــنـــــطون بـــوست *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 فبراير 2017)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 فبراير 2017)

كل الشواهد  تشير  الى   إكتمال اركان الخيانة 
عصابة   الدولة الاسلامية فى سيناء  تبدأ  نشاطها المدمر  




*من هنا *

*اضغط هنا من فضلك *


----------



## Remark (26 فبراير 2017)

*برنامج "كل يوم": "عمرو أديب" : "إيه الحل في موضوع أقباط العريش ؟"*


*برنامج "كل يوم" : "عمرو أديب" : { إيه الحل في موضوع أقباط العريش ؟ }*

[YOUTUBE]9KAjTtOXVxM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2017)

*داعش هدد بقتل السائقين إذا استمروا فى نقل المسيحيين من العريش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - النبأ/


 قال إسحاق فرانسيس، مؤسس حركة «صرخة  للأحوال الشخصية»، إن الأوضاع داخل سيناء مشتعلة تماما، بل على «صفيح  ساخن»، مضيفا أن الحل الوحيد للأقباط، هو تهجيرهم من سيناء؛ لتمكين الدولة  من إبادة الإرهابيين بالمنطقة بالكامل.


 وأضاف «فرانسيس» فى تصريحات خاصة  لـ«النبأ»، أن عدد الأشخاص الذين خرجوا من سيناء 215 شخصًا حتى الآن، مشيرا  إلى أن 11 أسرة لم يتم توفير لهم أية شقق سكنية حتى الآن.


 وأشار «فرانسيس» إلى أن المشكلة الحقيقية  التى تواجه الدولة فى القضاء على "داعش"؛ هي وجود بعض الأقباط داخل العريش  لعدم قدرتهم على الخروج منها، كاشفا أن "داعش" هدد السائقين بقتلهم إذا  استمروا فى نقل المسيحيين خارج العريش.


 وطالب مؤسس حركة «صرخة» الدولة بوضع خطة  بديلة لاقتحام الأماكن التى يوجد بها هذه الجماعات فى أسرع وقت ممكن؛  لتقليل المذابح التى تحدث بمدينة العريش للمصريين، مشيرا إلى أن الهدف من  استهدافهم فى هذه الفترة، هو إسقاط الدولة وتركيع رئيس الجمهورية وإشعال  نار الفتنة الطائفية.


 وحول دور الكنيسة فى هذه الأزمة، أوضح  «فرانسيس» أن كنيسة قصر الدوبارة والإنجيلية قامتا بدورا رائع فى استقبال  الأسر النازحة، مضيفا أنهم قاموا بفتح بيت الشباب من أجل الاستفادة منه  لتسكين هذه الأسر، مطالبا الكنيسة بأن يكون لها دور فعال أكثر من ذلك، وأن  تحل محل الدولة لتقديم المساعدات لهذه الأسر من مأكل وملبس وسكن.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> بالمثل فى مصر بس نشكرر بنا انة فى سينا بس


 *[FONT=&quot]مشكلة الحدود موجودة فى كل الدول يا "جرجس" فى أوروبا وأمريكا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تهريب مخدرات وسلع وأسلحة وبشر .. دى عادى ومعروف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قد يكون هناك – بطبيعة الحال – خيانة من البدو .. لكن فى الوقت نفسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين هى خيانة البدو فى أغتيال قائد الصاعقة و النائب العام ومساعده و2 قُضاة وفى تفجير البطرسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلها تمت فى قلب العاصمة القاهرة ؟!!  [/FONT]*​ 


aymonded قال:


> *وكل واحد له مطلق الحرية أن يُعبر عن رايه وقناعته الشخصية لأنها مشروعة للجميع،*​


​ *[FONT=&quot]لا نناقش آراء يا " أيمن " ... نحن – وللأسف – نستعرض نتائج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النتيجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتقول ان فيه مصريين تم إجبارهم على الهروب من بلادهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النتيجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن فيه ناس سابت وظايفها وبتنتظر تصرف على عيالها من حساب تبرع !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النتيجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتقول ان فيه تلاميذ مصريين سابوا مدارسهم وبيوتهم وهربوا مع أهاليهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النتيجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتقول ان "داعش" طلعت فى فيديو وهددت المصريين علناً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين نفذوا تهديدهم على أرض الواقع .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولسة وزير الداخلية فى منصبه ..!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كم تساوي روح إنسان وتشريده هو وعياله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمام عشرات الطُرق والكباري التى نتشدق بأتمامها ونتغنى بأنجازاتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى عام 73 تم تحرير العريش من إحتلال الجيش الإسرائيلي فى 48 ساعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ساعتها الجيش كان مُتفرغ لمهمته الأساسية مش مُتفرغ لأنتاج غسالة وتلاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وترقيع ورا أفشل حكومات وأنقاذ ماء وجه الرئيس ذو الخلفية العسكرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيروح يبيع السكر والزيت ولبن الأطفال للمواطنين ..!![/FONT]*​ ​


Remark قال:


> *برنامج "كل يوم" : "عمرو أديب" : { إيه الحل في موضوع أقباط العريش ؟ }*​


​ *[FONT=&quot]"عمرو أديب" ... بيقول لنا أحنا ( إية أقتراحتكم ) ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أ.... ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يا "عمرو"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" أذكى أخواته " نقل المسئولية علي الشعب !!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب يبقى وزير داخلية ووزير دفاع ورئيس جمهورية ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هى ع العموم منظومة غباء كاملة مُتكاملة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] إشمعنى الإعلام اللى هيبقى ذكي يعني ؟!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Remark (26 فبراير 2017)

*الأصل فى الإرهاب ضد المسيحيين ( فى سيناء )*

*الأصل فى الإرهاب ضد المسيحيين ( فى سيناء )​بقلم "سعيد الشحات" : الأحد 26 فبراير 2017

ما يحدث من إرهاب ضد المسيحيين فى سيناء ، لا يجب الإكتفاء فى قراءته على أنه جريمة طائفية تحدث من إرهابيين يتسلحون بفتاوى دينية ضالة ضد مسيحيين ، صحيح أن ظاهر هذه الجرائم يؤدى إلى الاعتقاد بطائفيتها ، ونعم تم قتل 7 مسيحيين بطريقة وحشية ، بالإضافة إلى حرق بيوت بعضهم ، ونعم تركت أسر مسيحية بيوتهم فى العريش ، وإستقبلتهم الكنيسة فى الإسماعيلية فى مشهد "نزوح" يكاد يشبه المَشَاهد التى نراها فى سوريا والعراق.. لكن الأصل فى الموضوع هو تنفيذ مخطط قديم يستهدف سلخ سيناء عن باقى الدولة المصرية ...

لقراءة باقى "المقال" من هنا ...*


----------



## Remark (26 فبراير 2017)

*9 مشاهد تكشف مؤامرة ذبح أقباط العريش*

*9 مشاهد تكشف مؤامرة ذبح "أقباط العريش"​
بقلم "دندراوى الهوارى" : الأحد 26 فبراير 2017

من لا يصدق "مؤامرة إسقاط مصر" فهو مريض يجب إحتجازه بعنابر الخطرين بمستشفى العباسية :

كل من ينكر أن مصر تخوض حرباً "قذرة" فى سيناء، تقف وراءها دول وجهات رسمية وتنظيمات إرهابية، فهو مغرض، ولم يولد من رحم هذا الوطن !

وكل من لا يؤمن بأن هناك مؤامرة ضخمة تستهدف إسقاط مصر فى بحور الفوضى، وتشعل فيها نيران التقسيم والتفكيك، فإنه فاقد الإدراك، ومريض عقلى لا يعى ما يدور حوله، ومن ثم يجب الدفع به إلى عنابر الخطرين بمستشفى الأمراض النفسية والعصبية بالعباسية !

ولإدراك أن المؤامرة ضخمة، ومنصة إنطلاقها «سيناء»، يجب أولاً على الدولة وكل مؤسساتها الرسمية أن تعى هذه المخاطر، خاصة أن هناك شعوراً لدى الأكثرية بأن معظم الشعب المصرى يعى المخاطر التى تتعرض لها بلاده، ويتعامل بمسؤولية كبيرة حيالها، أكثر من تعامل المؤسسات الرسمية، وهو أمر خطير يخضع لفقه الضرورة بالوقوف أمامها وعلاجها.

ويدرك المصريون أن ما يحدث فى سيناء مؤامرة لم تتعرض لها مصر حتى فى ظل عنفوان مؤامرة ولادة إسرائيل بالقوة الجبرية، والعدوان الثلاثى ونكسة 67، وفى خطط المؤامرات الجميع يتساوى أمام نيرانها، لا تفرقة بين مسلم ومسيحى، وأبيض وأسود، وغنى وفقير، وقصير وطويل، ورجل وسيدة، وطفل وكهل ...

لقراءة باقى "المقال" من هنا ...*


----------



## aymonded (26 فبراير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مشكلة الحدود موجودة فى كل الدول يا "جرجس" فى أوروبا وأمريكا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تهريب مخدرات وسلع وأسلحة وبشر .. دى عادى ومعروف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قد يكون هناك – بطبيعة الحال – خيانة من البدو .. لكن فى الوقت نفسه *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أين هى خيانة البدو فى أغتيال قائد الصاعقة و النائب العام ومساعده و2 قُضاة وفى تفجير البطرسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلها تمت فى قلب العاصمة القاهرة ؟!!  [/FONT]*​
> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لا نناقش آراء يا " أيمن " ... نحن – وللأسف – نستعرض نتائج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النتيجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتقول ان فيه مصريين تم إجبارهم على الهروب من بلادهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النتيجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن فيه ناس سابت وظايفها وبتنتظر تصرف على عيالها من حساب تبرع !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النتيجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتقول ان فيه تلاميذ مصريين سابوا مدارسهم وبيوتهم وهربوا مع أهاليهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النتيجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتقول ان "داعش" طلعت فى فيديو وهددت المصريين علناً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين نفذوا تهديدهم على أرض الواقع .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولسة وزير الداخلية فى منصبه ..!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> كم تساوي روح إنسان وتشريده هو وعياله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمام عشرات الطُرق والكباري التى نتشدق بأتمامها ونتغنى بأنجازاتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فى عام 73 تم تحرير العريش من إحتلال الجيش الإسرائيلي فى 48 ساعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ساعتها الجيش كان مُتفرغ لمهمته الأساسية مش مُتفرغ لأنتاج غسالة وتلاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وترقيع ورا أفشل حكومات وأنقاذ ماء وجه الرئيس ذو الخلفية العسكرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيروح يبيع السكر والزيت ولبن الأطفال للمواطنين ..!![/FONT]*​ ​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]"عمرو أديب" ... بيقول لنا أحنا ( إية أقتراحتكم ) ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أ.... ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يا "عمرو"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" أذكى أخواته " نقل المسئولية علي الشعب !!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب يبقى وزير داخلية ووزير دفاع ورئيس جمهورية ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هى ع العموم منظومة غباء كاملة مُتكاملة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] إشمعنى الإعلام اللى هيبقى ذكي يعني ؟!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*بلاش وحياتك تفكرنا بالإعلام لحسن بقى يرفع الضغط
وتحس لما تتفرج عليه أن الواحد اُصيب بالبلاهة والعته من كتر الأفكار الجهنمية اللي بتتقال
والتوصيف السطحي للأمور وكأن كل شيء تمام واحنا اللي عاملين من الحبة قبة وعجبي*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (26 فبراير 2017)

تصريح وزير الداخلية العبقرى
لم نطلب من اهالى سيناء ترك منازلهم
على فكرة المفروض المنتدى فى الرد علية يسمح بالشتيمة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2017)

grges monir قال:


> تصريح وزير الداخلية العبقرى
> لم نطلب من اهالى سيناء ترك منازلهم
> على فكرة المفروض المنتدى فى الرد علية يسمح بالشتيمة


 *[FONT=&quot]مش باقولك منظومة غباء كاملة مُكملة !*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بُناءاً على "رأفت الهجان" فيه ناس بتعتقد أنه طالما الرئيس كان مُخابرات قبل كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهو أذكى خلق الله  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن كل إشارة منه بتحمل معنى ومدلول ووراها تفسير أحنا منعرفوش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنها حاجات خفية المخفية باعتبارنا شعوب لسة بتلبس البامبرز
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت ممكن تكون طبيب ناجح جداً وشاطر فى تخصصك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مش شرط تحقق نفس النجاح فى إدارة مستشفى كاملة 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (27 فبراير 2017)

*الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية: نزوح نحو 500 مسيحي من العريش*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/


 أكد المتحدث باسم الكنيسة القبطية  الأرثوذكسية، القس بولس حليم، أن عدد الأسر التي تم تهجيرها من مدينة  العريش بشمال سيناء وصل إلى أكثر من 100 أسرة، وجاري تأمين خروج باقي الأسر  من هناك، على خلفية عمليات قتل طالت عدد من الأسر المسيحية في العريش خلال  الأيام الماضية.


 وقال القس بولس حليم، إن الوضع أصعب مما  يتصوره البعض، والشارع في العريش غير مستقر على الإطلاق، وهناك تواصل مع  أجهزة الدولة لمناقشة كافة الأمور الخاصة بالمسيحيين في العريش، أو الذين  هجروا.


 وكان هذا نص الحوار:


 ما هي الحالة الأن بالنسبة للمسيحيين في العريش؟


 الشارع في العريش مازال غير مستقر، والأمر  أصعب ما يتصور الناس، فهناك حالة هلع ورعب تجتاح المسيحيين في العريش،  والأسر القبطية مازالت في حالة توافد على محافظة الإسماعيلية ومحافظات  أخرى.


 هل كانت هناك تهديدات لأسر مسيحية قبل عمليات الاغتيال التي حدثت مؤخرًا؟


 الموضوع حدث بشكل متسارع، بدأ بالتهديد  بالقتل لبعض الأسر، بعدها مباشرة بدأت عمليات القتل، لذلك سارع الناس  بالرحيل عن العريش بشكل فوري خوفًا من أن تطولهم يد القتل، والآن الموضوع  أخذ منحنى قوي للغاية.


 ما عدد الأسر التي هجرت من العريش؟


 الأسر التي خرجت من مدينة العريش حتى الأن تخطت الـ100 أسرة، بإجمالي تخطى الـ500 فرد.


 هل هناك تقديرات لعدد المسيحيين في مدينة العريش؟


 حوالي 1700 شخص، ما يعني أن من خرج من العريش حتى الآن حوالي 30 في المائة من المسيحيين هناك.


 إلى أين ذهبوا؟


 أغلب المهجرين ذهبوا الى مدينة الإسماعيلية، والبعض الآخر ذهب الى مدن أخرى، وفي كل الأحوال نتابع أمورهم باستمرار ومتواصلون معهم.


 هل هناك تواصل مع أجهزة الدولة؟


 هناك تواصل مع الأجهزة المعنية في الدولة  المصرية منذ بداية الأحداث الاخيرة، فقد استقبلت وزارة الشباب والرياضة بعض  الأسر في الإسماعيلية بنزل الشباب التابعة لها، بالإضافة الى الأجهزة  المسئولة عن مدارس الطلاب وعمل الموظفين، ونتناقش مع تلك الأجهزة حول  الموقف بعد التجهير، وكيفية حماية ممتلكات الأقباط في العريش بعد رحيلهم  عنها، وكل الأثار الناتجة عن نزوح هؤلاء من العريش ورحيلهم الى مدن أخرى،  ونناقش نتائج هذه الحالة.


 هل بيت الشباب بالإسماعيلية يكفي كل العدد؟


 بيت الشباب استوعب بكامل طاقته، وهناك عدد  أخر من النازحين تم تسكينه في أبراشية الإسماعيلية، كما أن هناك جزء تم  تسكينه في كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس، كما قمنا بتأجير بعض الشقق في مساكن  المستقبل بمدينة الإسماعيلية، ونقدم لهم الرعاية على قدر المستطاع لحين  العودة للعريش.


 ماذا عن حالة الموجودين في العريش حتى الآن؟


 كما قلت الوضع الأمني غير مستقر على  الإطلاق، وحالتهم صعبة للغاية، ومن يستطيع تدبير أمر هروبه يهرب فورًا،  والدولة الآن تؤمن من يريد الخروج من العريش الى المكان الذي يريده.


 هل هناك من يرفض الخروج؟


 لا أظن، فنحن غير متواصلين مع كل الناس هناك، والمؤكد أنه لا يوجد من يخاطر بحياته، وأتصور أن الجميع يبحث عن طريقة للخروج.


 برأيك ما سبب الهجمات على المسيحيين بالعريش تحديدًا؟


 الأمر ليس رأي شخصي، فالمؤكد أن الفكر  المتطرف في العريش هو السبب الحقيقي والأول في الهجوم على المسيحيين هناك،  كما قد يكون هناك سببًا آخر باستهداف المسيحيين في العريش تحديدًا، وهو أن  المواجهات الأمنية عنيفة عليهم هناك ورأوا أن قتل المسيحيين قد يحقق لهم  هدفًا.


 هل تقام الصلوات في العريش الآن أم متوقفة؟


 الأمر في العريش أصعب مما يتصوره البعض،  فتأمين المسيحيين هناك صعب، ولا مجال لإقامة الصلوات في ظل الوضع الأمني  الصعب والخطير، كل ما يشغلنا الأن هو حماية وتأمين الموجودين بالعريش لحين  خروجهم.


----------



## admy (27 فبراير 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *طيب يا باشمهندسة - عاوز اسأليك انتي كمسيحية
> 
> اذا كان هناك قصور من الدولة او تباطؤ او تواطؤ او اختراق امني ... الخ
> 
> ...





نعم اتفق معاك تماما....لا تنتظروا الدولة لكي تتحرك وتعمل ففي هذه الازمة لن تستطيع الدولة عمل اي شي....لقد اضعنا في سورية وقتا ثمين منتظرين ان تنهي الدولة الموضوع ولكن بلا طائل وبنفس الوقت كانت الميليشيات تقوم بجمع السلاح والمعلومات والتدريب ونحن نقول : اليوم وبكرا وبعد بكرا.....مرة اخرى...الاعتماد على الذات


----------



## paul iraqe (28 فبراير 2017)

admy قال:


> نعم اتفق معاك تماما....لا تنتظروا الدولة لكي تتحرك وتعمل ففي هذه الازمة لن تستطيع الدولة عمل اي شي....لقد اضعنا في سورية وقتا ثمين منتظرين ان تنهي الدولة الموضوع ولكن بلا طائل وبنفس الوقت كانت الميليشيات تقوم بجمع السلاح والمعلومات والتدريب ونحن نقول : اليوم وبكرا وبعد بكرا.....مرة اخرى...الاعتماد على الذات




*نعم اخي الحبيب

بالتأكيد - لانها نفس المشكلة في العراق وسوريا وحتى مصر

الاعتماد على الذات فضيلة 

والدفاع عن النفس تقرّها كل شرائع الارض والسماء

تحياتي لشخصك الكريم والى سوريا الحبيبة يا بطل
*


----------



## grges monir (28 فبراير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش باقولك منظومة غباء كاملة مُكملة !*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بُناءاً على "رأفت الهجان" فيه ناس بتعتقد أنه طالما الرئيس كان مُخابرات قبل كدة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فهو أذكى خلق الله  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن كل إشارة منه بتحمل معنى ومدلول ووراها تفسير أحنا منعرفوش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنها حاجات خفية المخفية باعتبارنا شعوب لسة بتلبس البامبرز
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت ممكن تكون طبيب ناجح جداً وشاطر فى تخصصك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مش شرط تحقق نفس النجاح فى إدارة مستشفى كاملة
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


دة مش غباء بس دة استهبال واستعباط
عاوز اعرف الوزير الهمام دة لو قاعد فى مكان مش حاسس فية بالامان وانة ممكن يتقتل فى اى لحظة هيعمل اية؟؟؟؟
بصراحة السيسى فاشل تماما فى اختيار ادراتة[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 فبراير 2017)

*هو بس فيه استفسار عن هذا الخبر العجيب على غريب وهو ما قيل عن جبل الحلا وبانقل الخبر باختصار لأن مش مهم عندي التداعيات اللي بيتقال عنها إنجاز والخبر بيقول: (سقوط جبل الحلال فى يد الجيش المصرى... السيطرة على الجبل الذى لم تطأه قدم عسكرى من الجيش المصرى  منذ اتفاقية كامب ديفيد)*
*طيب وبحسب الكلام أن هذه المنطقة منزوعة السلاح منذ اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، وأن الجبل ده ممنوع الدخول فيه بالأسلحة الثقيلة، فهل الجيش المصري انتهك المعاهدة، بل وتعدى على منطقة منزوعة السلاح محكومة بقوانين دولية !!! هل من السهولة اتخاذ هذا القرار بالرغم من وجود قوانين دولية تحكمة واعتقد انها في معاهدة جينيف على ما أفتكر، وعموما حبيت اسأل عن مشكلة التعدي على منطقة منزوعة السلاح وكمان كسر أو انتهاك معاهدة زي كامب ديفيد، وده محل استغرابي واندهاشي من ترويج هذا الخبر الذي يعتبر خطير وغير مسبوق في مصر أو غيرها حتى، مش سمعت أن فيه دولة تعدت على منطقة منزوعة السلاح على وجه الخصوص، ربما يكون حصل لكن انا مش عارف بصراحة علشان كده بتسائل هل ممكن يحصل ده فعلياً ويبقى شيء عادي وطبيعي، وكمان هل المجتمع الدولي والأمم المتحدة ومجلس الأمن، ممكن ان يغفل عن هذا الخبر ويترك المنطقة للجيش بهذه السهولة بدون اي كلام أو حديث أو أدنى اعتراض ولو مجرد كلام حتى!!!*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 فبراير 2017)

شئ مؤسف موضوع التهجير ده فين الجيش والشرطه
معقوله الناس تتبهدل كده خلاص بقينا سوريا والعراق
بجد حاجه مستفزه واللى يغيظ اكتر ردود المسؤولين
اللى بقولك كأنها استراحه لهم من العريش واللى يقول 
عادى الوطن اهم  اومال العريش دى ايه مش تبع الوطن
بقينا نقول ياريت ما تكلمتوا كان احسن 
وعملية جبل الحلال ومعقل الارهاب ونجاح العمليه
ومش عارفه كام متر من العريش
ازاى نصدق  والناس لسه مهدده 
وبتمشى من العريش  يبقى إنجاز ايه  وبتاع ايه بقى


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2017)

*الاقباط يدفعون الثمن في سيناء... واتهامٌ للسلطات بالتقصير*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - النهار/
رضوان عقيل
 يرفض ناشطون أقباط توصيف السلطات الرسمية  بترك عائلات قبطية منازلها في العريش وسيناء بـ "النزوح"، ويطلقون على ما  يحصل بـ " التهجير" من بلداتهم وأماكن سكنهم في الجزء الشمالي من شبه  الجزيرة المصرية ، ولا سيما بعد سقوط ضحايا في صفوفهم وتلقيهم تهديدات من  الجماعات الاسلامية المتشددة في المناطق التي تقع على تماسٍ مع الاراضي  الفلسطينية المحتلة. وما يحز في نفوس هؤلاء ان جيرانهم المسلمين في هذه  البلدات لم يلتفتوا اليهم. وثمة اتهامات للقوى الامنية بعدم قيامها  بالواجبات المطلوبة منهم لتوفير الحماية لهم وتركهم لمصيرهم.
 وتظهر الصور، وبعد وصول هذه العائلات الى  الاسماعيلية ومناطق اخرى، انهم لم يتمكنوا من حمل اكثر من امتعتهم وبعض  الاغراض وحاجات اطفالهم التي كدسوها في السيارات والحافلات التي وصلوا بها  في مشاهد لا تبعث إلا على القلق والحزن على دولة في حجم مصر لم تتمكن من  حماية هذا المكون. وتحول صالون الكنيسة الانجيلية في الاسماعيلية محجة لهذه  العائلات التي هربت من كابوس الارهابيين وتهديداتهم بحجة منع إقامة  "الكفار" في هذه الارض!
 وفي اتصال لـ "النهار" مع الناشط أبرام لويس  الذي اوضح انه لم تحصل تغييرات حيال الاقباط في مصر، اي بمعنى انهم لا  يعيشون في ظروف طبيعية تبعث على الاطمئنان الذي يمكنهم من البقاء في  منازلهم وممارسة حياتهم اليومية لدرجة انهم اصبحوا يخشون التوجه الى بعض  الكنائس وتأدية الصلاة.
 ويكشف أن عدد الذين أجبروا على مغادرة  بلداتهم يبلغ نحو الف شخص "بحسب معلومات استقيتها من الكنائس في  الاسماعيلية وتم تهديد هؤلاء بالقتل والاعتداء عليهم من تنظيم ولاية سيناء.  واستمعت الى شهادات من الهاربين أن السلطات الامنية لم تولِ الاهتمام  المطلوب بأفراد عائلة طبيب قتل المسلحون منها الأب سعد ونجله مدحت. و طلبوا  المساعدة من الاجهزة الامنية ولم تقف الى جانبهم".
 لا يؤيد لويس قول السلطات ان ما يحدث هو  نزوح بل يصر على انه "تهجير قسري واكثر بعد الاحداث والجرائم التي تعرض لها  اهلنا في العريش. ونحن من جهتنا نصرّ على استعمال مصطلح التهجير".
  ويضيف أن "التهجير القسري لمن لا يريد ان يعلم ويتعلم، هو جريمة ضد  الانسانية وممارسة ممنهجة تمارسها حكومات او قوى شبه عسكرية او من طريق  مجموعات متعصبة ضد مكونات عرقية او مذهبية بهدف اخلاء اراض معينة واحلال  مجموعات سكانية اخرى بدلاً منها".
 ويستغرب لويس عدم اعتراف السلطات المصرية  بـ "التهجير القسري الذي حصل على قول مسؤولين عندنا حيث لا يكترثون الى  خطورة ما حصل في الايام الاخيرة والتي سبقها مسلسل طويل من الاعتداءات. وما  يحصل في اختصار يدل على عدم جدية الدولة في عدم وضعها حلولاً جذرية. ولا  شك ان السلطات مقصرة حيال تأمين الحياة للاقباط وسلامتهم. اليس هؤلاء من  افراد الشعب المصري". ويخشى ان تتسع مسا حة الاحداث الامنية في العريش  وسيناء الى محافظات اخرى يقطنها الاقباط.
 ويميز بين الرئيس عبد الفتاح  السيسي والمسؤولين "لأن الاخيرين لا يقومون بالواجبات المطلوبة منهم حيث  تتكرر الحوادث امامهم ولا تتخذ الاحتياطات المطلوبة حيال الاقباط لحمايتهم  بدل الاستمرار في هذه الدوامة من أعمال القتل والتهجير".
 وثمة عتب شديد عند لويس على مؤسسة الازهر  التي يدعوها الى توضيح بعض النصوص التي تصدر عن عدد من رجال الدين والمشايخ  الذين يكفرون الاقباط "ولا يعقل البقاء على هذا الامر، لأن ثمة من يستغل  هذه النصوص السامة ويقدم على محاربة الاقباط وتشريدهم وعدم الاعتراف بهم".
 ويختم "لا بد من حلول سريعة على مستوى الدولة اولاً، والازهر ثانياً، لمنع تمدد هذا النوع من الاعمال الاجرامية".
 ويبقى اكثر ما يخشاه الاقباط الى شرائح كبيرة من المصريين الأخبار التي  تلقوها اخيراً عن تحويل مساحات من سيناء وطناً بديلاً للفلسطينيين على  الرغم أن السلطات المعنية في القاهرة تنفي كل هذه المعلومات. يحصل كل هذا  في وقت تستمر فيه جلجلة الاقباط ومعاناتهم اليومية التي لا يقبل بها  المجموع الاكبر من المصريين الذين يخافون على انفلات الوضع الامني في بلد  شاسع يكفي اهله تخبطهم بأزمات اقتصادية ومعيشية لا تحصى.
Radwan.aakil@annahar.com.lb


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *طيب يا باشمهندسة - عاوز اسأليك انتي كمسيحية
> 
> اذا كان هناك قصور من الدولة او تباطؤ او تواطؤ او اختراق امني ... الخ
> 
> ...



*إحنا بنتمنى إن الدولة تقوم بدورها 

لكن يا خسارة و 100 خسارة 

من جهة تسليحنا : الدولة إستحالة تدى المسيحيين أسلحة 

إستحاااااااااااااااااااااااالة 

الل أعرفه : إن الدولة استطاعت تاخد الأسلحة من التجار المسيحيين فى صعيد (جنوب) مصر 

بالعقل كدة : الدولة الل تاخد الأسلحة ممكن تعطيها تانى ؟ إستحاااااااااااااااااااالة 

و بعدين ركز معايا يا باول 

أنا رأيى : الدولة بتضحى بينا عشان يثبتوا ولاؤهم للسلفيين من أمثال برهامى

و فى نفس الوقت يعملولنا جنازة عسكرية 

عاااااااااااااااادى 

يقتلوا القتيل و يمشوا فى جنازته 
​*


----------



## Remark (1 مارس 2017)

*مصادر كنسية : حقوقيون يحرضون بالترويج لعدم قدرة الدولة على حماية الأقباط*

*مصادر كنسية : حقوقيون يحرضون بالترويج لعدم قدرة الدولة على حماية الأقباط​اليـوم السابـع : الأربعاء 01 مارس 2017

كشفت مصادر كنسية عناصر المؤامرة الكبرى، حول استهداف الأقباط فى العريش، مؤكدة أن أحداث العريش لها عدة أغراض، أهمها؛ إفساد العلاقة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين، والنيل من استقرار الدولة، والعمل لإثارة فتنة طائفية، إذ تسعى التنظيمات الإرهابية لاستهداف المسيحيين خلال تلك الفترة، خاصة بعد الإجراءات التى اتخذتها الدولة لإرساء مبدأ المواطنة منذ تولى الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي المسئولية.
وأوضحت المصادر، أن استهداف المسيحيين فى العريش، جزء من استهداف الإرهاب لكل المصريين من المواطنين العاديين، وأبناء الجيش والشرطة، والقضاء، مضيفة: "الغرض من هذا الأمر ضرب حالة الاصطفاف الوطنى فى جبهة واحدة لمواجهة الإرهاب"
وأكدت استنفار جميع أجهزة الدولة لتقديم الدعم والمساعدة للأسر المتضررة ورعايتهم باعتبارهم مواطنين مصريين، بالإضافة إلى تكثيف القوات المسلحة لضرباتها بالمناطق المحتمل تواجد عناصر إرهابية بها، والعمل على إعادتهم إلى مساكنهم فى أسرع وقت.

كما كشفت المصادر، الدور المشبوه لبعض المنظمات الحقوقية وعدد من الحقوقيين لاستغلال الأزمة للتحريض ضد الدولة، قائلة: "هناك استغلال من بعض المناهضين للدولة وبعض العاملين بمجال حقوق الإنسان بالبلاد، لانتقال الأسر إلى محافظة الإسماعيلية والترويج لعدم قدرة الدولة على حمايتهم واستغلال الحديث لمهاجمة الشرطة والجيش، وهو غير صحيح، إذ أن تلك التنظيمات استهدفت المواطنين المسيحيين نتيجة الضربات المتلاحقة للقوات المسلحة وتضييق الخناق على تلك التنظيمات خلال الفترة الأخيرة.

لقراءة "باقى المقال" من هنا ...*


----------



## Remark (1 مارس 2017)

*الدولة فى خدمة "أقباط العريش"...*

*الدولة فى خدمة "أقباط العريش" ...​​
اليـوم السابـع : الأربعاء 01 مارس 2017

"تضامن" شمال سيناء تنتهى من بحوث اجتماعية لـ139 أسرة قبطية غادرت العريش

مطرانية الإسماعيلية تشكر الدولة على جهدها فى أزمة أسر العريش

كاهن كنيسة الأنبا بيشوى : تسكين 130 أسرة من مسيحيى العريش بالإسماعيلية

حافلات لنقل المعلمات من العريش إلى رفح والشيخ زويد

رئيس جامعة القناة : انتظام 9 طلاب مسيحيين وافدين بكلية الآداب

واصلت الأجهزة التنفيذية ومديريات التضامن وأجهزة الأمن بالمحافظات، جهودها لاستيعاب الأقباط المنتقلين من العريش بمحافظة شمال سيناء، إلى عدد من المحافظات الأخرى، خاصة الإسماعيلية، بعد تلقيهم تهديدات من الجماعات الإرهابية فى العريش .

وفى هذا الإطار، قال اللواء عصام سعد، مساعد وزير الداخلية ومدير أمن الإسماعيلية: "اجتمعنا مع الأسر القبطية الوافدة من العريش، وأجرينا معهم مقابلات ولقاءات، وقدمنا لهم كل الخدمات اللازمة، من أحوال مدنية وجوازات وغيرها من الخدمات، وقلنا لهم نحن تحت أمركم فى أى شىء".**

لقراءة "باقى التقرير" من هنا ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مارس 2017)

Remark قال:


> *الدولة فى خدمة "أقباط العريش" ...​*


 *[FONT=&quot]عقبال يارب ما تبقى الدولة فى خدمة باقى الشعب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتهجر اللى فاضل مننا على "قبرص"[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (2 مارس 2017)

*هو هناك مشكلة كبرى الواحد ملاحظها من زماااااااااااااان وهو  عدم وضع المسمى الحقيقي للأحداث، لأن هذا معناها أنه لا توجد مشكلة حقيقية واقعية  عايزة حل جذري، لأن الواقع بيفرض نفسه صرف النظر عن قبول المسمى من عدمه،  فسواء تم قبول المسمى (تهجير أو ترحيل) أو رفضه وإنكاره بشدة، فستظل الوقائع الحادثة أقوى من  اي تصريح يُقال لتجميل الصورة التي صارت سيئة للغاية، لأن نُص الحل في  الاعتراف بحقيقة موجودة، لأنه لن يترك واحد بيته ومكانه لأنه فقط لا يشعر  بالاطمئنان، بل لا بد من وجود سبب اقوى بكتير جداً من مجرد عدم اطمئنان،  لأن لو الواحد مش مطمن ممكن يعمل أبواب حماية مصفحة أو بوابات حديدية ويرخص سلاح للدفاع عن اسرته في حالة وجود حرامني أو سارق أو مجرد شخص بيحاول يطرد إنسان من بيته بالقوة، لكن  الموضوع أكبر من كده وفي منتهى الخطورة، لأن حدث تهديد وطرد فعلي عن نية مبيتة  ومقصود قصداً مباشراً، ولو كان يوجد ادنى حماية وأقلها كانت الناس ظلت  مكانها ولن تتحرك بهذا الشكل وتترك مجهود سنين وعملها ودراسة أولادها  ومستقبلها وراء ظهرها بهذه السهولة التي صار الإعلام يروجها وكأن الناس كان  سهل عليها أنها تترك بيوتها وتسير نحو مجهول غامض ولا تعرف كيف ستعمل أو  تعيش على نفس ذات المستوى التي كانت تحيا فيه.

فتستطيح الأمور (عند السادة المسئولين سواء من الدولة والا القيادات الدينية) وإظهار أن  المشكلة ابسط من الواقع الحاصل، هذا ضرر بالغ سيصيب الدولة كلها بالعطب، لأننا  تعودنا على إغفال الوقائع وإنكارها وإظهار ما ليست عليه لذلك نتعامل معاها  بتغيير حدة اسمائها لتخفيفها وأيضاً باستخفاف واضح والذي سيأكل الغث  والثمين، فلماذا الأنكار والرفض للوقائع التي تفرض نفسها على الوطن كله،  لأن الجميع سيصاب بالضرر ولن يسلم أحد منه، لأننا على جميع المستويات  بنتعامل بنفس ذات الإنكار والاستخفاف عينه للأسف الشديد، والقول انه لا توجد مشكلة لأن كل شيء تمام ودية شوية مناوشات ستنتهي وكله تمام يا ريس، دية هي اللي جابت البلد كلها للوراء وجعلت الناس حينما تسمع التصريحات تفقد كل مصداقية للحكومة وللرئيس نفسه بل وكل القياديات الدينية، بل والإعلام وكل التصريحات التي صارت متعبة، لأننا اصبح معظمنا لا يصدق لا الحكومة ولا الإعلام ولا حتى الرئيس ولا القيادات الدينية، ومتى تكلموا بالصدق فكلنا بنكذب منهم حتى كل ما يقال وكان صحيح 100% لأنهم فقدوا مصداقيتهم بسبب تحوير الكلام وأن كل شيء تمام، والكلام اللي اتخمنا منه عن الوحدة واننا نسيج واحد، ولو اني مش فاهم ايه علاقة هذا بذاك، وهل هذا الكلام الذي بلا أدنى فعل (لأنه كلام في كلام، والكلام مجاني) حل المشاكل الموجودة على الساحة منذ فترة طويلة أو حتى يستطيع أن يحل أدنى مشكلة حدثت أو ستحدث !!! وعجبي.*​


----------



## Remark (2 مارس 2017)

*البابا تواضروس عن أقباط العريش : تعبير "تهجير" مرفوض تمامًا !!*

*البابا تواضروس عن أقباط العريش : تعبير "تهجير" مرفوض تمامًا !!​*"*اليـوم السابـع*" : الأربعاء 01 مارس 2017



قدم "البابا تواضروس الثاني" تعازيه لأسر شهداء شمال سيناء الذين راحوا ضحية الأعمال الإرهابية التي استهدفت المسيحيين من سكان محافظة شمال سيناء مؤخراً، كما أعرب عن خالص مواساته لأسر الوافدين من هناك، مشيراً إلى أن هذه الأٌسَرْ استشعرت الخطر مما جعلهم يتركون منازلهم ويغادرون سيناء .
وتمنى البابا فى عظته الأسبوعية أن تكون هذه الأحداث مجرد أزمة عابرة، وعبر عن ثقته في الجهود التي تقوم لها الدولة وعلى رأسها الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي والحكومة وإدارة جامعة قناة السويس في سبيل تخفيف الآثار الناجمة عن هذه المشكلة.
وقال "البابا" : في البداية أود أن أعزي أبناءنا الأحباء في منطقتى العريش وشمال سيناء واحساسهم بالخطر، ووقوع هذا الخطر جعلهم  يتركون منازلهم لفترة، إلى منطقة مجاورة، وهذه تعتبر أزمة عابرة وأنا واثق تماما أنه مع مجهودات الدولة الطيبة وتوجيهات السيد الرئيس ومشاركة كل الوزراء والجامعة في قبول أبنائنا في المدارس وفي الجامعة، وفي تخفيف آثار هذه الأزمة الطارئة وأثق تمامًا أن هذه المجهودات عندما تكتمل سيعودون إلى أماكنهم التي يختارونها للسكن.
*وتابع "البابا" : تعبير "تهجير" الذي شاع في الإعلام هذا تعبير مرفوض تمامًا ونحن نسكن في الوطن ويتعرض أبناؤنا في القوات المسلحة والشرطة ومؤسسات الدولة وأبناؤنا المصريون الأقباط كما المسلمين أيضا يتعرضون لهذا العنف، الذي نصلي أن ينتهي ...*

لقراءة المزيـد من هنا ...


----------



## grges monir (2 مارس 2017)

> *البابا تواضروس عن أقباط العريش : تعبير "تهجير" مرفوض تمامًا !!​*


ايا كان المسمى
مواطنون  تركوا منازلهم غصبا بسبب الهوية الدينية
والدولة لم تقدم شيا سوى محاولة ايوائهم فى منطقة اخرى


----------



## fouad78 (2 مارس 2017)

مع إحترامي طبعاً لقداسة البابا
ولكن التهجير يكون بنوعين
إما تهجير مباشر
أو تطفيش
يعني تضييق الخناق حتى يطفشوا
وهو تهجير أيضاً
طبعاً عم أتكلم من التجربة في سوريا
وربنا يحمي مصر وأولادها
​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إحنا بنتمنى إن الدولة تقوم بدورها
> 
> لكن يا خسارة و 100 خسارة
> 
> ...




*طيب يا ايريني

كلامك صحيح 100%

لكن على الاقل تقدروا بشكل شخصي من ان تشتروا اسلحة خفيفة من ( السوق السوداء )

على الاقل للدفاع عن النفس عند الضرورة - وبلاش تنتظروا الدولة حتعمل ايه
*


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2017)

grges monir قال:


> ايا كان المسمى
> مواطنون  تركوا منازلهم غصبا بسبب الهوية الدينية
> والدولة لم تقدم شيا سوى محاولة ايوائهم فى منطقة اخرى




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=268594&page=8*اذا الدولة ولحد الان لم تقدم اي  شئ

فلتعلم هذه ((( الدولة ))) ان الدواعش اليوم في العريش - بكرا حيكونوا في القاهرة

وبااااااااااااي بااااااااي يا مصر
*


----------



## Remark (2 مارس 2017)

*"حقوقيون يوقظون الفتنة".. منظمات حقوقية استغلت أحداث العريش للتحريض ضد مصر..*

*"حقوقيون يوقظون الفتنة".. منظمات حقوقية إستغلت أحداث العريش للتحريض ضد مصر..

"مصدر كنسى" : تحركات مشبوهة للترويج بعدم قدرة الدولة على حماية المسيحيين..

"حمدى بخيت" : { الإخوان تدعم الفتنة وتصيد فى الماء العكر }
*
للمزيـد من هنا ...


----------



## Maran+atha (2 مارس 2017)

Remark قال:


> *البابا تواضروس عن أقباط العريش : تعبير "تهجير" مرفوض تمامًا !!​*"*اليـوم السابـع*" : الأربعاء 01 مارس 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا كثير للمشاركة الرائعة 
اخى الحبيب المميز  Remark 
كل كلمة قالها قداسة البابا تواضروس صحيحة
وانا مؤيد قداسة البابا فهو ينظر للموضوع بحجمه الحقيقى
وأيضا أرفض جدا تحقيق غرض الإخوان المسلمين الذين يريدون زعزعة الاستقرار ونشر حالة التوتر وانقسامات بين الناس حتى تنهار الدولة بأكملها.

ففى بعض الخطط فى الحروب تكون بنشر حالة الرعب في صفوف الأعداء يتسبب ذلك فى انهيار قوتهم.
وهذا هو الأن مخطط الإخوان المسلمين حتى تنهار الدولة بأكملها. 

أرجو أن نكون مدركين فكر أعدائنا (الإخوان المسلمين)
حتى لا نسمح لهم بأن يصلوا إلى أهدافهم. 

إعلموا الحقيقة أن الذين تم قتلهم من التكفيريين فى سينا وجبل الحلال هو السبب فى انتقامهم وعمل جرائمهم (حلاوة روح) فنهايتهم أصبحت قريبة جدا.

ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم دائما 
فيحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم ويحقق كل أمنياتكم للأبد آمين.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 مارس 2017)

سؤال ايريين
البرهامي ماسك حاجه على الحكومه؟ شو اللي يخلي الدوله تضحي بالمسيحين عشان ترضيه  هيعمل ايه مثلا في الرئيس ؟

كنت بتفرج على عمر اديب وهو يصرخ كل عايله طلعت
او كل مجموعه كانت معاهم مدرعه تحميهم وكان مبسوط
انا عندي سؤال ليش المدرعات ماتحميهم وهم في بيوتهم
ليش يتهجرون وفي الجيش وراهم!
اعرف ماعندكم جواب بس انا جدا مصدومه في الجيش
المصري ماتوقعت ان عصابه متشرذمه تقوى عليه مش
ده اللي كنا بنسمع عن جيشكم بصراحه


----------



## Maran+atha (2 مارس 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سؤال ايريين
> البرهامي ماسك حاجه على الحكومه؟ شو اللي يخلي الدوله تضحي بالمسيحين عشان ترضيه  هيعمل ايه مثلا في الرئيس ؟
> 
> كنت بتفرج على عمر اديب وهو يصرخ كل عايله طلعت
> ...



شكرا كثير للمشاركة 
اختى الغالية هيفاء 

من أصعب الحروب فى العالم هى حرب العصابات المسلحة 
الجيش المصري يريد قتل المجرمين كلهم.
ولكن لا يقدر جيش قتل كل هؤلاء المجرمين مرة واحدة لأنهم منتشرين فى وسط أبرياء. 
الحل أن الجيش يبعد بعض من الأبرياء لفترة من الزمن حتى يتم التخلص من المجرمين ثم يرجعهم مرة أخرى. 

يمكن أن تسمى ما يحدث مسكنات 
ولكن أحيانا نلجاء للمسكنات ثم نعطي العلاج حتى يحتمل المريض خطوات العلاج فيتخلص من المرض.

هنا نفس الشيء الجيش أبعد بعض من الأبرياء مؤقتا حتى يتمكن من التخلص من التكفيريين المجرمين. 

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك إلى طريق الخلاص.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *طيب يا ايريني
> 
> كلامك صحيح 100%
> 
> ...



*صح كلامك 

فى الإمكان جدا 

إنت عارف إن واحد زميلى فى الشغل قال لى : لو عايزة أشتريلك مسدس أو أى سلاح قولى لى لأن الأسلحة بتتباع عندهم فى الشارع (الكلام دا كان أيام 25 يناير 2011) 

تخيل ؟

و أنا بهبالتى رفضت :love34:

بس بينى و بينك : أنا بأعيط لما بأشوف فرخة بتندبح _ ح أمسك مسدس و أقتل ؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سؤال ايريين
> البرهامي ماسك حاجه على الحكومه؟ شو اللي يخلي الدوله تضحي بالمسيحين عشان ترضيه  هيعمل ايه مثلا في الرئيس ؟
> 
> كنت بتفرج على عمر اديب وهو يصرخ كل عايله طلعت
> ...



*لا يا هيفا : برهامى مش ماسك زلة على حد 

لكن الل ما تعرفيهوش : إن كتييييييييييييير من المسلمين سلفيين 

مش عارفة نسبتهم أد إيه الصراحة _ لكن موجودين و بأعداد ضخمة 

و كلهم فرحانين بأحداث العريش و المنيا و غيره 

_______________

فاكرة أول ما السيسى طلع فى التليفزيون أيام ما أعطى لمرسى 48 ساعة و الكلام دا ؟؟

كان قاعد البابا تواضروس و مخيون حوالين السيسى 

مخيون دا رئيس حزب النور 

متخيلة ؟؟

__________________

لما تلاقى جيش بحاااااااااااله مش قادر على شوية عيال 

معلش يعنى : يبقى فيه إتفاقات بأة على كدة 

_________

ح تصدقى لو قولت لك : بدأت أشك إن السيسى ليه دخل فى ال 21 الل اندبحوا فى ليبيا ؟

أنا بدأت أشك فيه الصراحة​*


----------



## aymonded (3 مارس 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *طيب يا ايريني
> 
> كلامك صحيح 100%
> 
> ...



*يا غالي وضع مصر مختلف عن اي دولة تانية، لأن لو الناس جابت سلاح ومسكته ودافعت عن نفسها زي ما بتقول، هاتتقلب لحرب أهلية على نطاق كبير تقلب مصر كلها خرابة وجحيم لا يعلم مداه غير الله وحده، فالفكرة دية مش تنفع في مصر نهائياً، لأنها هاتتقلب لفتنة واسعة تفوق الوصف وهاتجد هذه الأفعال مشاكل أكبر مما تتخيل، فالموضوع مش سهل كده زي ما بتتكلم يا غالي، يعني حتى لو واحد والا مجموعة اشترت سلاح ورخصته للدفاع عن نفسها، فبعد أول طلقة تنطلق هاتتقليب الدنيا كلها وتبقى حرب حقيقية لأن كل واحد هايسلح نفسه قصاد الآخر ويقول اشمعنى، ويحصل جرائم بحجة الدفاع عن النفس، وده لو حصل يبقى فرصة لكل إرهابي وجت لغاية عنده علشان ينفذ بكل قلب جريء الموضوع بشكل أوسع بكتير لأنه بيدافع عن نفسه وعن كيان الدولة.. الخ، ثم تخرج إشاعات ان المسيحيين بيدمروا البلد وماسكين سلاح وضد الدولة.. الخ الخ.

فالموضوع مش بهذه البساطة، غير أن الواحد يرفض أنه يدخل في هذا الصراع المرير وتحطيم الدولة، البعض منا بيتكلم بشجاعة، ومهما ما كانت التدعيات بنتكلم بالحق وبصدق لأن هدفنا أن مصر تكون دولة حقيقية فيها أمن وأمان مش كل واحد يعمل اللي هو عايزة والسلام مهما ما كان الأمر، فاحنا بنركز على أن تكون مصر دولة مدنية حقيقية لها سلطانها ووجودها الحقيقي، مع أن اللي بيحصل شيء غريب، غير أن الناس بتهرب من المسيمات الحقيقية لحفظ ماء الوجه، مع أن الكلام والدفاع عن المعاني والمُسميات وانتقادها بلا معنى في ظل الأحداث الراهنة، لأن المشكلة مش في المسميات بل في الواقع الأليم الحادث وازاي الدولة تواجهة وتحفظ أمنها وأمانها فعلياً وعملياً، لكن طول ما القيادة السياسية مش عايز تعترف بالواقع المُرّ وكمان القيادة الدينية والإعلام نفس الشيء عينه وكله تمام زي ما بيتكلموا عمرها ما هاتتصلح أبداً، لأن لو المريض لم يعترف أنه مريض يبقى ازاي هايروح للدكتور وحتى لو راح يبقى هايصرف العلاج ويتعالج ليه لما هو مش مريض وشايف أن صحته تمام ومافيش اي مشكلة بل مشكلة بسيطة لا تستدعي أنه يدور على علاج !!!

علشان كده باتعجب جداً لما الناس تمشي وراهم بلا عقل ولا تعقل، لأن لما الناس تلاقي الإعلام أو مسئول اتكلم يبقى كلامة صح 100% أو لو البابا اتكلم في السياسة وقال كلمة يبقى أكيد صح 100% ومن الضروري نمشي وراه لأنه حكيم وعارف بيتصرف ازاي، مع أن البابا يعتبر أب روحي فقط وكلامه السياسي يخصه كرأيه الشخصي مش رأي المواطنين المسيحيين، لأنه لا يُعبر عن آراء المسيحيين السياسية بل هو يعبر عن الكنيسة أمام الدولة فقط لا أكثر ولا أقل من ذلك، لكن طول ما الناس ماشية وراء القيادات الدينية في كل شيء كأنهم فوق أي رأي آخر وانهم صح 100% لأنهم حكماء في المطلق وعارفين كل حاجة احنا مش عا رفنها، سنظل في حالة من الرجعية وعدم تشغيل المخ والتعبير الحر عن الرأي، لأن مستحيل حد يفرض رأيه علينا غصباً ويصور أننا أطفال غير فاهمين مثلهم ودية مصيبة البلاد العربية كلها لذلك دائماً تعيش في رجعية وتخلف سياسي وإعاقة في التفكير وعرقلة في التقدم..*​


----------



## aymonded (3 مارس 2017)

*طبعاً الواحد بقى لا بيصدق إعلام ولا قيادة سياسية ولا دينية حتى، لأنهم مش بيقلوا الحقيقة كما هي وتعودنا منهم على اللف والدوران والكذب والتدليس والنفاق، وناس كتير كرهت تشوف إعلام وحتى خطابات سياسية ولا حتى كلام القيادة الدينية في السياسة لأنها كلها لا يوجد فيها أي شفافبة وبيحاولوا يلعبوا بينا زي ما هما عايزين فاكرين أنهم لسه في القرن الماضي، فموضوع اننا نصدق زي زمان هذا الكلام من هنا وهناك انتهى تماماً وهما السبب فلا يلوموا سوى أنفسهم في اننا خلاص زهقنا من التصريحات والكلام الذي بلا معنى ولا واقع ورمي كل مشكلة على أن الإخوان السبب والإرهاب السبب وانه يوجد خونة ومؤامرة كبيرة على مصر، والغريبة انهم فاكرين أنهم بيكلموا ناس من كوكب تاني مش بنشوف وبيحصل معانا كتير، لأننا احنا اللي شايفين المرار وتعبانين لكن هما كل واحد قاعد في مكتبه المُكيف والا مكانه ولا عنده مشاكل لا في المصاريف ولا بيحارب علشان يعرف يعيش، علشان كده تصريحاتهم بقت مملة وغير مجديه وليست بذات قيمة عند الناس اللي شايفه المرار، لكن هما آخرهم هايقولوا كلمتين يهدوا الناس بيهم ويدمعوا دمعتين ويلعبوا على مشاعر الناس سواء الدينية أو النفسية والموضوع ينفض وانتهينا وكله تمام يا ريسنا والشعب سكت والموضوع عدى زي غيره والحمد لله وكان الله بالسرّ عليم، واللي نبات فيه نصبح فيه وهكذا دواليك وتستمر التصريحات من هنا وهناك علشان يقنعوا الناس أن كل شيء تمام وتحت السيطرة وأن هناك خونة وبلاش نساعدهم ونديهم الفرصة ونعلن اعتراضنا أو نقول أن هناك تقصير ونشوه سمعة بلدنا.. الخ، يعني من الاخر كل واحد يخرس ويحط لسانه جوه بقه واوعى يتكلم عن مشكلته لكن يستحمل ويعيش في المرار ومش يقول حتى أه ولا يشتكي ويُفضل يموت من سُكات ويريحنا، وترجع ريمة لعادتها القديمة ولا يحصل اي حاجة غير أن الوضع يزداد سوء ونرجع تاني لنفس ذات الدايرة المغلقة والحلقة المفرغة والإخوان هما السبب والإرهاب وهناك مؤامرة كبيرة على مصر.. الخ وعجبي على هذا الكلام الفاضح اللي وضع البلد في حالة من الضعف والوهن وأظهر أنها أضعف من أنها تواجه المشكلة لأن لا في اليد حيلة ومش بس كده لأ كمان بتقول أن احنا الليس بنتكلم بنساعد الإخوان والإرهابيين ونديهم الفرصة، فالكلام ده المفروض هو اللي يعيب الدولة لأنها مش قادرة تحكم الأمور، يعني الدولة لا عارفة المتآمرين ولا عارفه تمسك الإخوان ولا أي واحد من الإرهابيين ومش قادرة تحمي الحدود ولا حتى جوه البلد نفسها، لأن من الواضح أن المشكلة مش بس في الحدود ده جوه العاصمة نفسها كمان.. وحاجة أعجب من العجب*​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مارس 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *يا غالي وضع مصر مختلف عن اي دولة تانية، لأن لو الناس جابت سلاح ومسكته ودافعت عن نفسها زي ما بتقول، هاتتقلب لحرب أهلية على نطاق كبير تقلب مصر كلها خرابة وجحيم لا يعلم مداه غير الله وحده، فالفكرة دية مش تنفع في مصر نهائياً، لأنها هاتتقلب لفتنة واسعة تفوق الوصف وهاتجد هذه الأفعال مشاكل أكبر مما تتخيل، فالموضوع مش سهل كده زي ما بتتكلم يا غالي، يعني حتى لو واحد والا مجموعة اشترت سلاح ورخصته للدفاع عن نفسها، فبعد أول طلقة تنطلق هاتتقليب الدنيا كلها وتبقى حرب حقيقية لأن كل واحد هايسلح نفسه قصاد الآخر ويقول اشمعنى، ويحصل جرائم بحجة الدفاع عن النفس، وده لو حصل يبقى فرصة لكل إرهابي وجت لغاية عنده علشان ينفذ بكل قلب جريء الموضوع بشكل أوسع بكتير لأنه بيدافع عن نفسه وعن كيان الدولة.. الخ، ثم تخرج إشاعات ان المسيحيين بيدمروا البلد وماسكين سلاح وضد الدولة.. الخ الخ.
> 
> استاذ ايموند
> الكلام دة معناه ان الارهابيين ( الدواعش ) لهم سطوة كبيرة على الدولة والمجتمع وهم اللي متنفذين على غيرهم
> ...




اشكرك جدا للرد
تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مارس 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *طبعاً الواحد بقى لا بيصدق إعلام ولا قيادة سياسية ولا دينية حتى، لأنهم مش بيقلوا الحقيقة كما هي وتعودنا منهم على اللف والدوران والكذب والتدليس والنفاق، وناس كتير كرهت تشوف إعلام وحتى خطابات سياسية ولا حتى كلام القيادة الدينية في السياسة لأنها كلها لا يوجد فيها أي شفافبة وبيحاولوا يلعبوا بينا زي ما هما عايزين فاكرين أنهم لسه في القرن الماضي، فموضوع اننا نصدق زي زمان هذا الكلام من هنا وهناك انتهى تماماً
> 
> في الرد الاول - كلامك كان عكس ذلك وتقول وتكرر ان الناس ماشية وراهم
> وفي هذا الرد تقول العكس
> ...




ومرة اخرى

اشكرك جدا على الرد

دمت بكل خير وود


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2017)

> * "مصدر كنسى" : تحركات مشبوهة للترويج بعدم قدرة الدولة على حماية المسيحيين..*


تصريح سياسى وليس واقعى
هى الدولة فى الى حصل  بينت ان لديها القدرة ام لالالا؟؟؟؟


----------



## Maran+atha (3 مارس 2017)

grges monir قال:


> تصريح سياسى وليس واقعى
> هى الدولة فى الى حصل  بينت ان لديها القدرة ام لالالا؟؟؟؟



شكرا كثير للمشاركة 
اخى الحبيب جرجس منير 

لو كان داعش هو المسيطر لكانوا قتلوا إعداد كبيرة جدا.
أما الأعداد حتى الآن تثبيت أن داعش تحت سيطرة القوات المسلحة والأمن 
طبيعي انه يحدث بعض الأخطاء ولكن حتى الآن الأعداد التى تم قتلها من داعش أكثر بكثير مما تتوقع. 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## aymonded (3 مارس 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> ومرة اخرى
> 
> اشكرك جدا على الرد
> 
> دمت بكل خير وود



يا غالي مش معنى اننا مش مصدقينهم وفيه لف ودروان كتير نمسك سلاح ونقف ضد بعض، أنت بس مش عارف مصر كويس ولا شعبها، فموضوع مسك السلاح ده صعب جداً فوق ما تتخيل، وانا مش قصدي اقول كلام عكس بعضه خالص، المشكلة في القيادات والإدارة سيئة جداً وبتتعامل بنفس المعاملة من سنة 60 وبنفس الطريقة هي هي ودية المصيبة الأكبر، لكن زي ما قلت في التعليق على شخصك الحلو ان اول طلقة سلاح ستصير عذر للإبادة التامة، لكن مصر مش وصلت لدرجة الصراع الداخلي ومسك السلاح، الموضوع يختلف عن العراق وباقي طبيعة البلاد العربية تماماً، اللي عايشين هنا هايعرفوا انا باتكلم في ايه لأن لازم تدرس طبيعة الشعب هنا يا غالي، والناس هنا مش متعودة تمسك سلاح اساساً ومش من طبعها تدخل في هذا الصراع خالص بل وغير مؤهلة تماماً، وبخاصة في المدن وده غير القرى والصعيد عندنا، لكن لو بدأ صراع الأقباط اول من سيدفعون الثمن وسيكون غالي جداً، فموضوع فكرة مسك السلاح ده فكره مش مقبولة وصعبة للغاية تحصل هنا مع انها مش ليها دعوة بقبطي من عدمه بل الكلام بينصب على حماية مواطن نفسه، لأن طول ما يوجد تفريق بين مسيحي ومسلم ويهودي وبوزي وملحد لازم يحصل مشاكل ليس لها حل، لأن الموضوع مش فقط اقباط، لأن الملحدين يعملوا ايه والا اللي ليهم افكار تانية واقليات لأنهم في نفس ذات المشكلة علينها ولا فرق، المشكلة كلها مش في مسيحي ومسلم المشكلة كلها في التعصب والأقليات والأحاديث الدينية المتطرفة لأن دايماً بيتم التضحية بالأضعف والأقل، وأول لما حد يمسك سلاح ستكون زرعية في قتل الأقباط بضمير مرتاح، ولو تعرف أحداث ماسبيرو أيام الثورة هنا في مصر طلعت مُزيعة في التليفزيون المصري تقول الأقباط يضربون الجيش في ماسبيرو وبعدها حصل اللي حصل من دهس وقتل مبرر بضمير مرتاح، وبعدين انكار وفي النهاية ضاع الموضوع على كده وتاه في النص والناس نسيت الأحداث.. فموضوع مسك سلاح ده هايتقلب لمذبحة وحرب وتنقسم البلد على بعضهان وصدقني المسئولين هايسيبوا الناس تتصارع وتخلص على بعضها في النهاية ويصرحوا انهم حاولوا يقفوا قدام الناس وعملوا اللي عليهم وزيادة حبتين، فالمفروض الناس تتكلم عن المواطنة مش مسيحي ومسلم والا ملحد وبوزي ويهودي، لأن في الواقع المسيحي الأصيل أننا لا نثور من أجل مسيحيتنا ولا ندافع عنها ولا حتى نحارب من أجلها، لكن كمواطنين في دولة نتكلم وندافع عن وطنيتنا وحقنا في الحرية ومش حد له دعوة بمعتقدات الآخر مهما ما يراها غير صالحة او نافعه.​


----------



## Remark (3 مارس 2017)

*مكتوب : « رئيس شعبك لا تَـقُـلْ فيه سوءًا »*

*
مكتوب : « رئيس شعبك لا تَـقُـلْ فيه سوءًا »​*


----------



## aymonded (3 مارس 2017)

Remark قال:


> *
> مكتوب : « رئيس شعبك لا تَـقُـلْ فيه سوءًا »​*



*انت عارف معنى العبارة دية وايه مناسبتها !!! وإيه علاقة اللي بنقوله هنا بهذه الآية يا غالي - رجاء عدم استخدام ألايات في غير موضعها، لأن كده هانعمل زي الناس اللي بتفتي في الآيات وتفسرها حسب الموقف اللي عايزه تثبته، فوضع الآية هنا واستخدامها خطأ بكل المقاييس، لأنها لا تتكلم عن الناحية السياسية، لئلا تكون كل ثورة قامت ضد رئيس شعب خطأ، أو كل دولة حاكمت رئيسها وقعت في خطأ فادح، وكلامك معناه أن الثورة اللي قامت كانت خاطئة لأن الناس تكلمت عن رئيس شعبها بالسوء فكل ثورات العالم التي حدثت كلها خطأ وخطية عظيمة، لذلك رجاء اشرح الاية وهات النص كامل لكي توضح القصد منها في موضعها السليم والصحيح... كن معافي**
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2017)

*الواحد مش متخيل إن الواحد يبقى قاعد فى بيته و مستقر و بيروح شغله يوميا و عياله بيروحوا مدارسهم 

هوووووووووووووووب : تهديد بالقتل 

هووووووووووب : قتل بجد مش هزار 

فتهجير فعدم استقرار فخراب بيوووووووووت 

و بعدين نقول : الدنيا فل و الحكومة قمر و الرئيس شايف شغله 

و الجيش بيبيع لحمة :dntknw:
​*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 مارس 2017)

Remark قال:


> *
> مكتوب : « رئيس شعبك لا تَـقُـلْ فيه سوءًا »​*



طيب ما هو حسنى مبارك كان رئيس شعبك ...! 
ومحمد مرسى كان رئيس شعبك ...! 
طبق الايه ..


----------



## Maran+atha (4 مارس 2017)

أحب أن يكون الوضع أكثر وضوحا

الجيش والشرطة والأمن المركزي وباقى أجهزة الأمن هم حائط يحفظنا من شر الأخوان المسلمين وداعش. 

يمكن أن نشبه جميع أجهزة الأمن بالسد الذي يحفظنا
والأن كل ما حدث هو ظهور بعض العيوب فى هذا السد
فالحل هو ترميم هذا السد بالطريقة الصحيحة حتى تنتهى عيوبه 
أو النفور من هذا السد حتى يسقط وبالتالى يحدث فى مصر الذى حدث فى سوريا وليبيا واليمن والعراق.

يجب أن نؤيد أجهزة الأمن ويكون هدفنا هو تحسين أدائها ولا بديل عن هذا الفكر.

ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم دائما 
فيحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم ويحقق كل أمنياتكم للأبد آمين.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]الله - السيسي - الجيش ------------------ الوطن 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> أحب أن يكون الوضع أكثر وضوحا
> 
> الجيش والشرطة والأمن المركزي وباقى أجهزة الأمن هم حائط يحفظنا من شر الأخوان المسلمين وداعش.
> 
> ...



*هو  إنت مش حاسس بالناس الل اتبهدلت ؟

إنت مش حاسس يعنى إيه تجرى بمراتك و عيالك عشان تهرب من الموت 

و تسيب شغلك و بيتك 

و العيال يسيبوا مدارسهم و كلياتهم 

إنت حاسس بالمأساة ؟


​*


----------



## aymonded (4 مارس 2017)

*مشكلتنا في مصر هو عدم الاعتراف بالتقصير لازم تطلع مليون ألف حجة وحجة، والهدف من الاعتراف هو تعديل الوضع بصورة أكثر فاعلية، لأن مش كل انتقاد يتقلب لمعنى أن الغرض هو هدم منظومة، فالموضوع مش مسألة ثغرة (لأنها ثغرة واسعة قووووي) القصة كلها في واقع شديد الخطورة والألم وكله معاناة ومصيبته في سياسة التبرير، ودية المصيبة والطامة الأكبر، لأن خلط الأمور ببعضها خطير ومستحيل يوجد سياسة تبرير مع بحث جاد عن علاج المشكلة، فالمريض لازم يعترف بمرضة ولا يبرر وجوده، بل يبحث جدياً عن الطبيب الشاطر اللي يقدر يقدم علاج شافي على أرض الواقع فعلياً ليكون الشفاء تام، لأن الموضوع مش مسألة ثغرة الموضوع بيتطور وقصة القتل والسيناريو المصاحب بيتكرر بصورة ملفتة للنظر بشكل مستفز خطير، فبدل سياسة التبرير والإعلان عنها، يتم البحث عن إيه هو الحل من الناحية الأمنية، مش احنا طبعاً اللي هانقوله ونعمله، لأن هناك أجهزة لازم تشتغل وتشوف العيب فين وتصلحه بسرعة، والدليل على تصليحه الفعلي هو عودة الناس لأماكنها بصورة سريعة وفيها أمن وأمان حقيقي يعني مش مجرد رجوع وكله تمام، لكن المؤسف في الموضوع هو وجود تبرير والبحث عن الألفاظ والنقاش حولها هل هو تهجير والا نزوح والا مجرد قلق والا اسمه ايه.. وتضييع وقت على الفاضي في مشكلة سطحية والغرض منها حفظ ماء الوجه، وكأن المشكلة في المُسمى مش مشكلة في الحدث وحله.

 وعجبي على دفن الرؤوس في الرمال وتضييع الوقت في جدل بلا معنى ولا ثمر حقيقي، فامتى ننظر للأمور بواقعية ونشوف أماكن التقصير فين وتتعالج على أرض الواقع، ولو فيه حد مش عارف يظبطها يسبها لغيره، زي المريض اللي بيروح لدكتور مش يعرف يديله العلاج السليم، فلو فضل يروح له ويلجأ إليه ويفضل على نفس ذات العلاج عينه عمره ما هايخف فلازم يغير الدكتور ويدور على حد جدير عنه وله خبرة أوسع واكبر يعرف يشخص صح ويعالج صح، ويعرف ازاي يديله علاج جديد يتناسب مع حاله، لكن مش يكرر له نفس العلاج ونفس الطريقة ونفس الأسلوب، مع أن تمت تجربته وطلع مش نافع نهائياً، واحنا عاملين زي الي بيروح لنفس الدكتور اللي جربه ألف مرة ومش نافع معاه لغاية ما بدأ يطلع في الروح ويموت وينتهي، وييجي اولاده يروحوا لنفس الدكتور وياخدوا نفس العلاج بعينه ويحصلوا ابوهم ويموتوا زيه برضو.. وهكذا

وانا مش فاهم ليه كل واحد ينتقد الناس اللي بتنتقد الأوضاع ويصورهم على انهم بيحاولوا يهدموا المنظومة كلها أو عايزين يشوهوا الإنجازات اللي لا شايفنها على أرض الواقع ولا ظاهره قدامنا فعلياً وبنستفيد منها، ونتهدد بأننا هانبقى زي سوريا والا العراق، مهو مش معقول نسكت ونحيي ونقول آمين وكله تمام يا حكومة وكله تمام يا ريسنا الحياة بقت سهلة والجو جميل وكلنا في أمن وأمان، والدنيا حوالينا كل يوم بتبقى اصعب من اليوم اللي قبله ويتقال ده مجرد خطأ بسيط أو مجرد ثغرة، وكأن قتل وحرق الناس وطردهم أو عدم شعورهم بالأمان شيء بسيط وعادي واحسن من بلاد تانية، أو لما نشتكي من الأسعار وضيق المعيشة تيجي المقارنة بدول عندها مجاعات، هل هذه المقارنات والمبررات سليمة ويقولها مسئولين في دولة !!!!

الثغرات اللي بيحصل كلام عنها بتوسع والخطأ البسيط بيكبر ويزيد، وطول ما موجود مُكابرة وعدم اعتراف بالوقائع هانفضل زي ما احنا، وسلم لي على الثورة اللي المفروض قامت على اساس الحرية والاعتراف بالخطأ وإصلاحه ورجعت ريمة لعادتها القديمة، والحجة الإخوان والناس الخونة والمؤامرة وهدم الوحدة الوطنية واتنين يبوسوا بعض قدام الشاشات بعد لما قالوا كلمتين يهدوا الناس اللي بتصقف في الآخر وتقول الحمد لله احنا مش زي الدول التانية ومصيبتنا اقل منهم نشكر ربنا بقى ونحمدوه.. الخ، ويتجمل الكلام من رجال الدين من الجانبين بشوية أقوايل وآيات وأحاديث ويحصل خلط ما بين السياسة والدين بشكل مستفز كالعادة مع شوية فتاوي من هنا وهناك، واحنا في النهاية لا كلنا ولا شربنا وبقى الحال على ما هو عليه، ولا يوجد حل غير انك تصبر على جارك السو يا يرحل يا تيجي مصيبه تشيله، ويفضل الكلام كلام والحوار حوار وتستمر الدايرة المُغلقة، لكن لا يوجد فعل ولا حل، وأوعى حد يتكلم لأننا احسن من سوريا وما يحدث في جنوب أفريقيا وفي بلاد الماو ماو... آه ثم آه وعجبي
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 مارس 2017)

*  الخلاصة : هناك   اما   خيانة  واما  خيانة  او ممكن تكون هناك  خيانة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الله - السيسي - الجيش ------------------ الوطن
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*الله مين الل انت حاطه فى الأول دا ؟؟:cry2:

يا باشا : دول جايين يفسروا الكتاب المقدس 

مش كفاية تفاسيرهم للأحداث ؟ :cry2: إزاااااااااااااااى ؟

يفسروا الكتاب كمان _ عشان تبقى كملت 

هى تتقال كدة : الوطن فى خدمة السيسى و الجيش و الشرطة 
​*


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2017)

هو لوحصل دة ايام الاخوان
كان رد الفعل اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aymonded (5 مارس 2017)

grges monir قال:


> هو لوحصل دة ايام الاخوان
> كان رد الفعل اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*لا تُناقش ولا تُجادل يا أخ جرجس
لئلا هانكون زي سوريا وبلاد الصاو صاو وجنوب إفريقيا
:999: :999: :999:
:t13: :t13: :t13:
:spor2:
*​


----------



## Maran+atha (6 مارس 2017)

[YOUTUBE]VoBPWGY-SyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (6 مارس 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *لا تُناقش ولا تُجادل يا أخ جرجس
> لئلا هانكون زي سوريا وبلاد الصاو صاو وجنوب إفريقيا
> :999: :999: :999:
> :t13: :t13: :t13:
> ...


فعلا  مشرفنا الجميل
كل منيجى نتكلم ونقول الى مع النظام واللى علية
يطلع يقولوا كنت عاوز نبقى زيى سوريا والعراق
بطلت اشتم زهقت بقى ههههههه


----------

